# Poor Responder : Part 56



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

New day, new thread, and some good news for Steph?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

just keeping thread. on my way to work.
, typing not easy on phone.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck Steph!

I'm crossing EVERYTHING.

xxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thinking of you steph!

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Deep breath as I am slightly hysterical!! 

It was a        !!!!

Can't believe it and keep pinching myself - first time I have EVER had a positive pregnancy test!

The most fantastic word in the world - "Pregnant" on a Clearblue Digital test (which Miranda sent to me, insisting it was lucky as she got lucky with Robert on it's twin! and it was! Thanks M!  ) Burst into tears when I saw it, I was so convinced it was going to be another negative!

I know it's early days but we are so, so happy, and  that everything will be well.

Off out now to whiz round my Mum's and surprise her (not even told her I am testing today!) and then see if I can organise a blood test via my GP.

Ohmygod!!!!! It worked!!!!!!! 

P.S. Good luck Beachy!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

HOOOOOOOOOORAAAAAAAAAAH!

I've been waiting excitedly for you to post - how I didn't spill the beans in those few minutes I don't know!  

What a way to start a new thread eh? YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!  CONGRATULATIONS STEPH!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So so happy for you Steph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am in   myself!! 

You must be in shock - I expect you prepared yourself for the worst (as i would!!) but it has happened!!!

Have a wonderful first PREGNANT day!!! 

A x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry - this really needs some...

                                                  ​


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hooray Steph- I've been waiting for your post before I set off, now I can go, congratulations x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hope it goes well beach x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Argh! I forgot myself - the best of luck for today Beachie. Hope everything goes swimmingly.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Good luck Beachy & JAl


STEPH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!

Congrats sweetie to you hubby and bub(S)

So happy I could pee!!!!

Big hugs and lots of     for the next 8 months xxxxx

Sx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Wahey!!!!

HUGE HUGE CONGRATS STEPH!!!!        


Good luck today Beachie!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Steph - You little beauty....         I'm soooo pleased for you and DH - such fantastic news    xxxxxx

Beachy - Sorry hun, I forgot to wish you     earlier.  I hope you get some good news too today       xxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG Steph and DH - massive congratulations.

I have been sneakily checking all morning at work.  Must go as the hundreds of pom poms and bananas etc are flashing on my screen and alerting people that I am doing personal stuff.  Your news made me cry I am so so so happy for you both.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Steph -   that's me blubbing - get that bit over and done with......
[fly]Yahoo!!!![/fly]                               
Am so so chuffed for you both!
Well done you.

Beach - good luck with the hysto  

Love to all 
Nicks xx


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Hiya... I'm new to this board.. althuogh not new to the whole treatment thing... we started with Leicester ACU last April... STILL have not managed to complete a treatment!!!.. two IUI's- plug pulled after RM's boys too contaminated (althuogh we'd been told by three different drs that that didn't matter.. it did!!  )... yesterday just had the plug pulled on a ICSI due to my lack of response (all v strange as nothing in any of my tests to say that anything wrong with my hormones, ovultaion etc.. also responded really well to clomid during IUI).. looking now at ICSI in Nov. on a short protocol... the good news.. is that after I suggested that perhaps it was time to refer RM to a urologist.. they 'went 'oh what a good idea'.. der!!.. and they've found a cyst on his prostrate which is causing all the probs with his boys.. easy to remove (althuogh up to 6 month wait on the NHS).. means that we may be able to do it naturally ultimately.. althuogh really really wish they'd done the test when I first went to see them when I was 37.. now I'm 3 months away from 39!!... that's my story so far... pretty frustrated today but am trying to get cheery again... being frustrated ain't gonna help... anyone else in this boat re. unexplained poor response or contaminated sperm scenario??


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Girls - I need some advice...

SORRY FOR THE ME POST !!!!  Congrats to Steph on the BFP!! 

I had my day 9 scan this morning and they say I only have 2/3 decent follies and I have the choice to proceed or cancel this cycle and I really dont know what to do..

My last cycle we got 4 eggs from 3 follies but none fertilized, this time they have doubled my dose and I have less    - I really dont know what to do?  Proceed and hopefully get 2 eggs for ICSI or cancel and start a short protocol in a couple of months...I am on my own today as DH is in a meeting and I am totally devasted at how hard this is all is.  

Has anyone any advise as I have another scan tomorrow to see if there is more growth


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Jameson.. I had my day 5 scan yesterday and had two v small follicles.. we've cancelled.. and my thinking is that it's better to go into the egg retrieval with the best conditions... maybe I'm being niave.. the other context it that this is our one free shot on the NHS.. do you have someone good in the clinic you can talk it thruogh with??


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Nicki W said:


> Steph -   that's me blubbing


Me too! I am so VERY happy for you Steph. You so deserve this. WELL DONE!           

Take care and enjoy every minute 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow-am on hols so posting from mobile after frantic efforts to see your news Steph-tears of joy for you, it is wonmderful news. It really is magic seeing that word isn't it! Absolutely delighted for you both,after all you have been through this happiness is all the sweeter, I'm sure. June baby/ies! Hurray! My hol is fab other than a cold and now my asthma is dire-it can get worse in pg apparently. Can barely move but I guess I couldn't get away scott free after hardly any MS! Love to everyone and good luck beachgirl Now Tracey, you next please!! Hope you're well and feeling upbeat about Katie-come on Katie!


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Lisa
We had IVF last time with Zero fert and got 4 eggs from 3/4 follies.  This time they doubled my dose but only 2/3 follies at present, however as we are doing ICSI this time I am in 2 minds whether to proceed or not as as everyone keep saying "you only need one" 
I have another scan tomorrow and will see what they say....I really dont know how to proceed


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lisa - sorry to hear you've been given the run around!  I assume your FSH was normal which is why your response is unexpected.  Did you have an AMH test?  that might give them a bit more information.  Basically, I suspect that, if you have good FSH, you were put on a low dose of stims and it turns out that you need a bit more.  We have had several ladies in this position - Beans had a cancelled cycle for poor response but an increased dose got her a storming cycle, a BFP and some frosties.  Jal too is responding really well now that they have increased her dose - her first cycle was cancelled.  I suspect that you'll just need a bit more of a boost than they thought - people respond differently to any drugs and IVF is no different.  I know it has been a pain but it is also a good thing they are dealing with the male issues you have - you could well have a good chance naturally once that is done. shame it took this long to look into it properly!   Finally, what is RM (random male? role model? right man?) 

Jameson - I'm probably not the right person to advise on whether or not to cancel but, if you are privately paying then I'd think very carefully about it having come as far as you have.  We have had people here pg after getting one egg retrieved!  Tracey is on the 2ww after having one egg retrieved!  If you have 2/3 decent sized follies then I'd say stick with it at this point. Do you have any smaller ones?  My sister had 2 decent sized ones, 2 small ones and 1 tiddler and she got twins from the decent sized ones and frosties from the small ones which had immature eggies in.  As I said, others will probably know more but I would say don't give up. I can see Lisa cancelling since she doesn't want to waste her NHS go and it seems they haven't really adjusted her dose properly but with you they have some adjusting and if you are paying anyway, I'd say stick with it! 

Steph - still so happy for you; it's great news!

Beach - good luck today. 

Tracey - rooting for Katie here too!!


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advice littlejenny

These are my follies at day 9 scan today Right, 12 and 2 under 10 and on the left, 15, 10 and 3 under 10.

I dont know if they will increase my dose or not as I am waiting for a call this afternoon to find out, plus have another scan tomorrow.  They have left the decision to me but If I went ahead EC would be on Monday (wouldnt some of the tiddlers have come up by then?) and if I cancel they will put me on SP next time....as I am ICSI this time part of me just wants to go ahead as we have no binding with ethe egg and sperm so we have a better chance with ICSI and like you say you only need one, which hopefully 3 eggs would bring one?

I really dont know ??


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - I KNEW you were preg there was not a doubt in my little brain that it had worked. Huge huge congrations to you. So when is scan? I'm starting bets off for twinnies! ... I need someone to pass all my multiple pregnancy books onto when I've done with them!  

                              

Beachy - hope all goes well today...  

Lisa/ Jameson - Sorry you girls are having horrible times.  On this thread we have all had to cancel cycles but as you can see we are all gradually getting our much deserved BFP's.  So although all seems bleak now things will get better.  Jameson, DHEA can improve your egg quality if thats whats causing the poor fertilisation, as for cancelling as LJ says depends on what protocol your on and if your paying.  My NHS one was cancelled but they gave me another free go to replace it, I just had to pay for drugs, hence I decided I stood a better chacne with a fresh cycle.  Lisa - Yes what is RM?!

Morning LJ!

Emma - Any movement?

Miranda - Morning

Juicy - Impressed with your holiday posting!!

Nicks - Hello hon, your quite these days?

Well Estate agent just been over to value flat and sort out all our credit check forms.. all should be back tomorrow.. if so we will be picking up the keys on Saturday...... my biggest worry/ fear is that I will be offline from Sat til internet sorted... can you imagine!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jameson have those 'under 10's' been growing at each scan? You have a few follies there.. I'd def stimm for a few more days, may lose the bigger one but you do have several coming up.. so long as they are growning.    I think you could get all the 5 little ones and the 10 and 12 one all to 18 -25mm with a bit more FSH in you.. but thats just me.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone - sorry not been around, been working towards my angel babies coroners inquest which was last week and still working on the complaint. against the hospital that treated him, although I have however been reading sometimes and have been lurking to find out news of Steph!! VERY HUGH CONGRATULATIONS STEPH & HUBBY, I can't think of anyone who I wouldn't wish this news for more, enjoy being pregnant and can't wait to follow your progress        yay!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok,

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Steph !!! OMG OMG OMG !!!!  CONGRATULATONSS!!!! (i'm new so I don't know how to post all the fancy icons!)  Where do you gals find these??  I'm in for the bet it's twins.   , bets for boy girl anyone?  Looking forward to hearing all about your double buggy shopping!!!! I've been checking whenever i could this morning to see your amazing news.

and now it's time to come on in Katie, it's your month little shrimp )))))!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck today beachgirl, and Jal it's tomorrow isn't it?  Try to relax tonight.  Self facial and early to bed with a good book?

To the question about the Chinese herbs don't worry I'll be absolutely sure to let you all know if they work ))  My DHEA arrived today, and I've read some literature that some chinese herbs work on the same enzymes or something as DHEA, so I'll be asking my chinese doctor exactly what's in the broth.  If I'm not preggers this month I think I'll start popping the DHEA.  I DO feel better on the herbs, but this could also be partly down to my major diet changes as well.  (Biggest one being I was a caffeine addict and I don't think that was doing me any good at all - since I got over the few days caffeine withdrawal I do feel much more balanced).  My cycle the last 3 months has been 18d, 20d, 19d, and I started herbs 3 weeks ago. Dr Zhai told me when I saw her on d19 this month that this would be a longer cycle for me, she said about 30d.  (I hoping it's about that times 9).  So far it's day25 so she is right so far that this is the longest cycle I've had in a while...... could be co-incidence? Hoping she is doing something that works.

Soo hoping I'm pregnant this month.  Natural cycle, amh of 0.1 and high fsh....  so trying not to get my hopes too high.  Stay away AF your not welcome!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - great to hear you are being proactive and that AF has not yet arrived!!  I seriously feel that all these things are worth trying since there is so much unknown out there and so many success stories.  Western docs are apt to dismiss anything which hasn't been the subject of innumerable controlled studies but sometimes such studies are impossible to do and you just have to go with the anecdotal evidence.  FSH/AMH are only part of the picture - women conceive all the time with high FSH and hence probably with low AMH; it's perfectly possible!      

Kazzie - good to see you; this must be a tough time with the inquest etc.  

Jameson - I would listen to Laura - she's been there!!

Pregnancy has officially made Kate a nutcase. She has just admitted she cried in Mothercare when they realised that her "first choice" buggy wouldn't fit in the car at the same time as the twins and Hornby the Delinquent English Springer.  She blubbed to her DH that "these are my twins - I want to show them off".  My BIL (Mr Down to Earth) said that she still could but if they got that buggy she'd only be showing them off locally  .  She managed to get it together to compromise on the one I managed to pick up at the twins club sale. But honestly - she's gone bonkers!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - I creid the other day in Mothercare as I took back a top Tim's mum bought me and they didn't have the next size... didn't really even like it!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

Been very good today and actually done some work I have been putting off for about week and only allowed myself a quick peek on here to see Steph's news!!!

I'm feeling very nervous about EC tomorrow to the point of butterflies!! Not nervous about the procedure, more about how many good eggs they get!!!

*Jameson * - that's a tough one as you do have follies there that are growing. I wasn't given a choice for my first cancellation as my womb lining hadn't got any thicker and I only had tiny tiny follies after 9 days but was only on 150 Gonal F. This time I did SP with 375 gonal f and on my last scan yesterday (day 9 Stimms), had 6 ranging from 13.1 - 18.4, I was actually told to do my trigger last night and have EC tomorrow so hoping they are going through a growth spurt - it does feel like they are at the moment!! I would say I responded much better on SP and a higher dose. I guess you need to see what the next scan brings and if they have grown it could be worth going ahead as you have more chance of them fertilising with ICSI (I am also doing ICSI). Bit rambling and not alot of help I don't think!!! Good luck for the scan  

*Lisa * - sorry you had to cancel but hopefully like me they will get things right next time round now that they have more info about how you respond.

Jal x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks littlejen, it does worry me as it's hard to know which way is the best to go. I'm hanging in there - hoping I've even got some eggs to stimulate!

Any of you lucky pregnant ladies planning on partially breast feeding? Can I recommend the medela swing breast pump? Battery and mains operated, which means you can move about the house whilst pumping (v. necessary)... and there is even a bra for sale I found on the web that holds the pumps in place, has 2 holes so if you buy two pumps you can do both boobies at once!! Saves a lot of time, and keeps your hands free to control the remote whilst expressing ) Oh yeah, not for the meek and mild - you really do look like a milking cow with this contraption going on!!  Yep, you look ridiculous but I hated expressing (takes forever!) and found this the only way to do it.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a quick post as I am v busy at work today.

Jameson.  I can't give you advice but can just tell me what I did in a similar situation.  I am 42 so don't have much time left (hopefully just in fertility terms!!!)  so that helped my decision.  Anyway on my first IVF back in June I only had two follies and they recomended I convert to IUI.  I decided I wanted to go to EC anyway which I did but only got one egg - luckily it fertilised.  I got a BFN but didn't regret my decision.

This time round I changed drugs but still only got two follies.  The Lister said it was up to me whether I wanted to take the chance and go for EC and again I decided to.  Again I only got one egg which was very disappointing.  On top of that they said DH's sperm wasn't very good with high number abnormal (never had a problem with DH sperm before). so they recoemded we have ICSI which we did.  I was very relieved to hear the next morning that the egg had fertilised.  I am hoping to post a BFP with my one and only egg on Monday.

It is amazing how much you can end up caring about people you have only met online.  Every time I think about Steph's fabulous news I have a little tear.  
Thanks for all the good wishes for Katie by the way.

Back tomorrow after my Stevie Wonder concert tonight.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Quickie from me as on my phone - just wanted to say congratulations to steph.  I am so chuffed for you.  Can you text me please?  I've lost ur mobile no.  Wanted to text you and realised I must have deleted it by mistake.

Beachy - hope today was ok 

Tracey - well done on being PUPO.

Back later

Lainey x


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG Steph that is the best news ever- holding back the tears of joy as I type sat at desk at work!!      

Like the others I hoped and prayed this was your lucky time- huge congats to you and DH- enjoy you so deserve this

Has it sunk in yet- will take a while I imagine

Beach- hope all goes ok today for you too

Hi to everyone else- have to dash- but back later to catch up on what's been happening

Jenxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Girls.......x

I hope you don't mind me joining you, have been lurking for a while and decided to take the plunge and post 

Firstly......_*CONGRATULATIONS*_ Steph   ...x Well done... 

As you can see by my signature I have a raised FSH and poor ovarian reserve, I actually thought my FSH was around the 12 mark but have had my tests results back this morning and it was 13  so not great but the one b4 that was 14 . I had gotten into a bit of a state this morning.......you know how it is, starting reading about FSH on the net and basically terrified myself  have to laugh or I might cry TBH....x

Its nice to know I'm not alone and even better still to see so many of you with 'BUMPS'  its great to see gives me lots of hope and reassurance........ 

I am hopefully gonna be starting prob Nov time (3rd time lucky ) but I am very very scared as to what lies ahead....  but just wanna start now.

Anyway thats me! thanks for listening and I really look forward to chatting to you all...  Oooh if any of you have any good advice it would be greatly appreciated 

Lots a love and luck all......x

x H x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a quick post from me as going to have a nap to let you know it was good news at the hysterescopy, there's nothing that would stop implantation or have been the cause of my m/c so very happy to know that.  Thanks for the good luck wishes guys, ba back later on x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Steph!!!!!!   

I'm so so happy for you hon!!!!! God, you deserve this. Enjoy enjoy enjoy. I have to admit to shedding a couple of tears of joy for your amazing news....

(Hornby - The Delinquent Springer. I love the name Hornby!!! I guess its not a girly Springer name though. We already have Ned The Mad Springer.)


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Beachy - great news, that must be a relief.

Hayleigh - welcome!! This is a great thread to be on, I feel almost normal!! I see your tx is at BCRM - that was where my one cancelled tx was. How are you finding them?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beach - glad it went well!!

Jo/Sam/Ally - note JenniG - she is another low AMH success with a natural BFP!

Hayleigh - welcome!  Your FSH actually isn't too bad!! Don't let Dr. Google get to you. Ally was saying that the Lister have been having great success with their latest protocols for those with higher FSH - one lady got 11 eggs with an FSH of 30!!  Plus your age is on your side! We have many older ladies here with worse FSH than you who have gone on to have successful cycles.  Are you taking DHEA or are you a bit concerned you may be too young?

Jo - Kate's dog Hornby is lovely but he's a bit loopy.  He's also not generally the brightest bulb in the chandelier but he is picking up on the changes going on at the moment and is a bit down about Kate not coming on the really long walks (she gets too tired now so it's just Hornby and my BIL).


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies.....xx

Thanx so much for the replies already  

Jo Macmillan.....Well.........its a kind of a long story really! see my last two tx were priavtely funded and we attended MFS (a clinic in aldridge) Nr Brum...and after a visit to my GP to see if they could help fund drugs for my 3rd cycle we were told amazingly that NHS will fund one cycle   shocked to say the least. Well my PCT will not contract to MFS and so we have been referred to BCRM! I havent even stepped foot in the place yet so I have know idea what the place is like TBH   my results were being transfered over today.......so who knows... bit nervous bout it though....x how was your experience??

LittleJenny.....Thanx you too hun! Yeah your right my FSH could be worse I know.....and even though my levels are raised the quality of my embryos have been fab, 1st tx I had 3 eggs collected and had 100% fert!!   2nd tx wasnt so great ended up with just 1 embie and my left ovary didnt respond at all   RE: DHEA I have heard of this but as yet its not been mentioned to me but because I am switching clinics I ahve know idea what they will suggest. But I willmention this to them.

Thanks again girls.....  reading your posts has relaxed me a little.....xxx


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey all... thanks so much for the various cheery posts.. has cheered me up... am on a NHS cycle so a little at the mercy of them.. but it seems that the first IVF is almost a 'test cycle' and hopefully next time around they'll get by drugs right (yes my FSH etc was 'normal')... a nurse at the clinic said that they will 'rpobably' try me on the short protocl next time and if that doesn't work then 'there's notjhing they can do for me' but hearing your stories it seems this is not quite right... anyway will wait to see what consultatnt says next month... 'RM' is the initials of my partner... but yes 'right man' is good too... is there anywhere I can look up all the abbreviations everyone uses here.. cos I've no clue!!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for pointing out JenniG – I’m always happy to see low AMH with a BFP!!!  WWWOOOOWWWWW it can be done!

Welcome Hayleigh!  Paah - FSH smeshhaseff  .... Doesn’t sound too bad to me, and your such a wee young thing - practically a little bub yourself  , all works in your favour.  Look at aalll the ladies on this thread who are pregnant. 

Sxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Lisanneg - if you got to home there is a tab 'words and meanings' which lists everything.


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Sam....Awwww! thanx hun   you've cheered me up   and made me laugh aswell     Ooooh and the compliments about my age....well I'll pay you later for that one


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Girls

I know i have not posted for ages, but have been lurking and have to drop an message as so pleased for Steph. 

Just wanted to say congrats Steph  , I am so happy for your   you deserve it so much

        

Jameson - I hope the girls are helping you

Tracey - Hope the 2WW is not driving you too nuts

Miranda - Hope all is Ok with little one

Beachgirl - Great to hear the good news

Laura - Hope the triplets are OK, the girls on the EPT are awaiting the arrive of the liitle ones

LJ - Hope your sister is OK and the twins are growing well

Hi to everyone else

As you can see I am in my   2nd cycle, did not response any better this time, only got 3 eggs but all 3 fertilised, so now have 2 little ones on board and test on the 10th. 

Ali xxx


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

traceymohair said:


> Lisanneg - if you got to home there is a tab 'words and meanings' which lists everything.


Hey, thanks Tracey!!

off now to get pate out of over... curing my cancelled treatment depression by cooking... so far blackberry jelly, crumble and pate.. is working but will probably make me fat!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lisa - here is the link that Tracey was talking about http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120 The short protocol may work better for you, especially if they get the dose right. Beyond that, there are things which can be done in terms of adjusting protocols etc. so you are right to think the nurse was a bit final there!!! That said, I suspect you'll find that you are fine with an increased dose and a change in protocol!

Hayleigh - quality is what you need!! Plenty of ladies get 12 or 15 eggs but then only 3 fertilise which puts them on the same level as you by the time they get to ET. My sister was the same as you - not a vast haul of eggs but great quality. Doctors tend to be very pessimistic about high FSH when it comes to quality of eggs - they tend to assume if you're lower on numbers all the good ones will automatically be gone!! However, that is not necessarily true - we are all different and lots of ladies have lower numbers but good quality, just like you!

Ali May - nice to see you and good luck on the 2ww


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph,










That is fab news! Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months!!!!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Is this the gabbiest thread or what? Since the last time I posted (just last night), not only have we moved on to a new home, but also on page 4 of it!!!!!! 

Beach - glad it all went ok. Wish you a quick recovery.

Tracey - say hi to Katie  .

Lisanneg - we're all coming round to yours, if you are cooking. Sorry about the cancelled cycle though. 

Hey, with the number of women on this thread who have been successful with tx, don't you think the thread name "poor responders" should be changed?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Steph.. awesome news i am so so happy for you and your DH you so deserved this good news xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Steph.  Now nobody is watching me at work I can add some                   

We want to know how your Mum reacted and every detail of how you and DH are feeling.

I promise this is definately my last post of the day - about to leave to go to Stevie Wonder - yipee

Oh, Aly so glad you found your missing dress.  I thought about the bin beause I am so famous for losing things I quite often look in my bins.  I even managed to throw my engagement ring away and DH foudn it in the bedroom bin!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello again.

Light has gone so I'm typing int he dark!  So apologises for any mistakes.

Steph - Where are you You should be celebrating with us not your family!  

Tracey - How you doing?   

Beach - Fab news honey, rest up now.  

Ally - I missed that you found the dress.. I think after that fiasco you should keep it.

Ali = Oh didn't click you were ali on EPT!    I hardly go over ther any more, don't know many people.  Hoping this is your time.  

I emailed the consutlant today stating I felt a 6 weeks gap in scans was too much and could i have one inbetween and she emailed me back with an appointment to see her to 'discuss my concerns', scared, feel I've been summoned to the head masters office!   Feel like I've offended her suggesting she doesn't know her job.


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi ladies

Yay for Steph - great news hun!     

So much chatting as usual, couldn't be bothered to fetch my specs and now my eyes are all swimmy. Just had a quick catch up as DH has passed on his man flu   - some thanks I get for being a good nurse, and I've been sleeping all day, it's exhausting.

Sorry, feeling a bit crap for personals but sending   to all

Went to our GP today to ask if he can fund any of our drugs, rendered him speechless but he was really surprised we only got one funded go and he's going to discuss it with his partners so not a no yet...  

Also booked another antral follicle count for Friday as AF seemed to arrive but now she's gone again so need AF dances for the next couple of days as DH can only come along on Friday and I is scared   I've also just realised I forgot to provisionally book in for this cycle so I hope they can fit us in (if the scan's OK) Oh no the roller coaster has started!!!    

Glad to hear there are some Stevie fans here, I'm seeing him in Birmingham on Saturday but I bought the ticket on my 2ww so I was crazed on drugs and got 7th row for £200. Ooops, but I did always say I'd fly to the US to see him as I've loved him for so long - so it's a bargain really...  

 to everyone and more personals when I'm feeling less icky and vague

Heather x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie for Laura B

Don't worry about the cons appointment, Its more expensive for you to see her than to have a scan, so she prob just wants to make sure YOU are ok! then hopefully she will schedule you a scan so you can check on your 3 little one's! 

It's a special pregnancy, so rather than a headmasters summons.... try looking at it like you're getting VIP treatment!

No matter what some silly people say about trips it takes a VIP to grow three little ones so you deserve the VIP treatment

Sx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Steph I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you honey. Love and big massive hugs Sarah xxxxx


Hi to everyone else, had a manic day but wanted to pop on and see how our Steph was doing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Beachy - Thanks for the hug sweetie i will give you a call to see how you are. I am so pleased that the hsteroscopy showed that there was nothing to worry about there.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

so sorry I have been AWOL - just spent the last hour reading messages and catching up - so much to read!! On the Reprofit thread, out of the 7 September girls to test so far (some of whom I met while out there), 7 have got  and most reported their news today along with myself - amazing - either Dr Stepan Machac is a fertility GOD  or there's something in the water in Brno at the moment! 

I have had such a mad day!  - spent most of it convinced I was still asleep dreaming and that I'd wake up and have to do the test and it would be negative as always!  Is finally sinking in now we have told a few people  We visited my parent's first (my Mum AND Dad both cried!  ) then my little Thai SIL - she was so excited and  I thought she was going to go into labour!  & then FIL & his wife - wanted to tell them all face to face, and it was so gratifying!  Have also phoned a couple of friends tonight, I know I should wait until the blood test etc really, but have waited to so long to give this news - I couldn't resist! 

I went and got a blood test at my local hospital via my GP this afternoon but won't get the result until lunch-time tomorrow - hoping so much the levels will be good 

After no symptoms up until last night when my boobs went hot/heavy and a bit sore, I now have queasiness when I smell coffee, both boobs defnitely a bit sorer and also constipation (which I never, ever have  ) Had some prunes in juice so hopefully will soon be sorted! 

Still on   - DH have been grinning like loons at each other all day - this morning we felt like Snoopy and Woodstock doing that dance they used to do, with their noses in the air - does anyone remember that, or am I showing my age! 

I flaked out for a kip this evening as it all caught up with me (only got about 3 hours sleep last night!) and when I woke up it felt so unreal  I am UP THE DUFF!!!!  Wooohoooo!  Feeling so glad I made the decision to go onto donor eggs and booked it when I did, can't believe I have finally made it to this day! 

Love to all and thanks so much for all the messages and for the support, they have been so lovely and so very appreciated, I hope so, so much that you all get to have this feeling one day, it is amazing 

Love Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

I know some of this may be a bit out of date (please let me know any errors!) and I haven't put on all the new girls yet - I will go back through the thread when I get some time and add you all in - but I just had to do it - been dreaming of the day I would move me to the  section for so long since I started the list! 


  *TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Angel55*
2nd IVF - due to start October '08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment 20/07/08, treatment in August 2008? *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - currently trying to lower FSH/reviewing options for IVF - going to Jinemed, Turkey in September '08 for 1st IVF*LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - start downregging end Sept '08 (1st IVF cancelled 30/07 due to poor response) *Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - start drugs very soon! *Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Shelly38*2nd IVF - consultation at Lister 10/10/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - IVI Alicante, Spain - September/October 2008 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - EC 01/10/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Ali May*
2nd IVF - September 2008 - testing 10/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - testing 06/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
1st IVF - June/July '08 - cancelled after 20 days of stimming  - seeing Lister September for next tx end October 2008*Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *Droogie (Heather)*
1st ICSI after TESA/TESE - 3 eggs - one embie transferred 18/07/08 - tested negative 03/07/08 *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Fishface*1st ICSI - July '08 - cancelled due to poor response  - try again October 2008 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*1st IVF -Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - tested negative 18/03/08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - try again ??r 2008  *Lainey-Lou*3rd IVF - SP - tested negative 01/07/08  *Latestarter*2nd ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response 09/07/08  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - cancelled due to poor response  - trying again September '08 with SP *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*5th IVF - 15 eggs - 6 fertilised - tested negative 07/08  - had adoption meeting/has monitoring cycle at ARGC 08/08 *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - one immature egg failed to fertilise  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Abdncarol*  on 1st IVF - Aberdeen - first scan ??/08/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - tested positive 13/08/08*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*Inconceivable*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - 3 transferred - tested positive 20/08/08 - 1st scan ??/08/08*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 09/09/08 *Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/03/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit, Czech Republic - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - 1st scan ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

P.S. *Beachy* -  so glad the hysto went well and didn't show anything to worry about - that's great news! 

*Jal* - good luck for EC tomorrow - hope you get some fab eggs!   

Sorry for missing so many/no more persoanls - head is  !

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Beachy -     so please that all went well yesterday - such a relief to know you can cross that off your list as to why you had a m/c.  When do the blood results come back?  I think you said they would take a while.

Steph - Oooo, m/s sickness so early.  I'm with Laura and going for twinnies    Glad you had a lovely day - hope you got a better night's sleep.  Yuck to prunes - I swear by dried apricots, although to be fair I haven't really suffered that much with constipation - just the odd bout.  As I has grim m/s I seemed to suffer more with loose bowels!!  Anyway, whatever your bowels are doing, sending you lots of luck for your blood results today  

Droogie -              Hope that gets A/F on its way   

Jal - Good luck for today   

Laura - Well done on getting your VIP appointment with the cons  

Trace - Hope you and Katie enjoyed Stevie    

Hello  to everyone else, including the newbies (I think there were about 3 of them yesterday!).  Sorry, can't seem to remember much at the mo.  Had a better night's sleep last night, in fact it was the best night I've had in months.  Hopefully that's a sign......

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph so pleased for you, can't express how I happy I am for you and Paul, we rewatched your dvd yesterday pm and knowing that you're now pg made it so more thrilling when you won  

Morning Emma, is it tomorrow you're seeing the MW?


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Steph 

Up on that cloud nine still I bet! You enjoy every minute sweetheart   

Lovely to see your name where it is on that HUGE list! The support on this thread is amazing and long may it continue  

When you get a second on that cloud could you modify me?!   I was going to do it but didn't want to cause you any confusion! I am having a fresh cycle in November at Ceram again. Start drugs very soon! 

Take care 

Rachel xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rachel   morning, how are you?  Ar you taking the girls over with you?


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks beach 

We're not sure yet as we are going there on holiday next week (was planned ages ago for my 40th) so dh may not be able to have another whole week off so soon after this one. (we have our own family business). We are going to have some sperm frozen next week so that if needs be I can go on my own for 3-4 days in November for the transfer. Be nice if dh can go as we'll get an extra holiday we weren't expecting this year!  

Rachel x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rachel- it will be fab to get away during this awful Autumn...it's so windy and wet out there...at least as you say if you're struggling you can go over for a few days alone for ET x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi there

STEPH        

I tried to post all day yesterday but the poor responders disappeared all day - it wasn't on the screen .

Anyway I knew that you would get a positve result and you so much derserve this .

It is one of the hardest decisons to go the DE route but once you get preganant it has become the easiest thing you ever did  because the result is BFP.  There's no going back pregnant lady  you did it! 

Odettex


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning all!

Apologies for not responding to all the new people yesterday - I was up to my eys in it!

Welcome one and all though - Team PR is the best thread on FF!

Beach - so glad to hear it all went well yesterday.

Emma - welcome to baby brain! It's all downhill from here as regards memory and stuff...

Steph - yay! You're on the bumpy list! Ray! That bit of good news is going to keep me feeling up for quite some time, I tells ya.  

NINETEEN poor responders currently up the duff chaps - how good are we 

Wow.

Heather - hope your GP can find it in his heart and his budget to fund your drugs - that would be a helluva discount!

Tracey - how was Stevie?

Lisaneg - ooh, pate! I'm impressed! I've never made t before.

Hayleight - I'm with LilJen - that's not a very high FSH! Lots of clinics treat up to FSH 15 these days.

Rachel - good luck for November!

Sorry - I've got to the end of the page and forgotten everything else! Hope everyone's ok.

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Mir and Odettte, it's stopped raining here finally!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Heather - hope GP can help out. I'm not going to do AF dance though - if you just had a bit of spotting could it have been implantation bleeding?  I know you have MF but you never know.... 

Steph - still so very happy for you!

Odette - hope all is well with you and that the pregnancy is going well!

Beach - you must be very relieved. Hope you are doing well!

Laura - Triplets are a little unusual and attention must be paid!! You have every right to demand it, especially they way that you have been treated earlier e.g. "has nobody offered you a reduction yet?" (I'll always remember that gem!).   Sometimes you have to push a bit.  Kate is pushing big time over her next appointment.  After being fobbed off last time with the doc who could barely speak English, she has been on the phone several times to check that the consultant will definitely be seeing her this time!  You may be going to the headmaster's office but it is in the capacity of a parent whose child is at a private school - you are the customer here! 

Tracey - still   so hard that you and Katie can bump the bump list to 20!!!

Ally - really pleased you got the £90 dress back!  don't feel bad for cheering yourself up.  I spent £85 on "loungewear" recently.  Now that I'm living with DP, I feel I can't get home from work and put my beloved PJs on immediately so "loungewear" is the solution!! 

Jal - best of luck today! 

Jameson - any news?

Sam - great news that AF hasn't arrived yet.  Long may she stay away and even if she does tip up after 28 or 30 days then a lengthened cycle is a really good result at this stage!   

Lucy/Rachel/Emma/Swinny/Angel/Purple/Fishy/Lisa/Hayleigh/Miranda and everyone else - much love!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning All

Sorry been a bit absent - I am still bloody waiting for the dreaded AF to arrive - currently on CD46 and no sign. I need a bit of reassurance. You may or may not know/ remember but I missed 4 periods and was then diagnosed as having gone through the menopause, they came back and since April my cycles have been irregular (but still there  ) at 27 days, 38 days, 32 days. When I got my period back in April I went back to consultant and said "does this change things" to which he responded "no - you have had the menopause, your periods may return but they will disappear again".   I have ALWAYS had irregular periods and know that I should just stay calm and it will come but am so scared   I dont want to reach the menopause at 35! Jaya has given me provera, but stupidly dont want to take it just now as I am off to New York next week with Ben   IYKWIM but I also want to see if my period will come of its own accord as it will make me feel so much better to knwo I have done it myself. Also another concern is that in March I took something similar called Primulot N and it didnt work!!!! This added to my menopausal diagnosis. I have had leg ache and slight tummy aches but wonder if I am imagining it as it has been for almost week now!!

Sorry being a bit me me me - feeling rather scared about things today x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Girls....x

I only joined this thread yesterday and you all seem like a fab bunch of ladies, thanx for making me feel welcome.... 

Ally.......Hun I am so so sorry your feeling the way you do, I cannot offer any advice but thought you could do with some much deserved       Its horrid to feel so scared......please take care...xx

LittleJenny....Afternoon 

Steph.....Oooh thanx for the list, at least I can see where you all are... its very confusing....Hee Hee!! bet your still on cloud nine 

Fishface....Hunni where are you chic......  Havent seen you around for a while. I hope your OK!!!!! xx 



To all you girls whatever stage your at................xx

Love and luck

x H x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Awww Ally - sorry to hear you are a all anxious!   

First off, I STILL have no idea what your consultant was going on about.  As far as I understand it if you have been through the menopause you no longer have AF.  Since you have had both periods and ovulation since he told you you had gone through menopause, he must have been wrong!  Sorry but having AF means you have NOT gone through the menopause - clearly the Lister agree since they are treating you using your eggies and they could not do that with a truly menopausal woman!  So try and forget what that consultant told you.

With AF, since April you have actualy been pretty regular.  I know they say that regular is supposed to mean not varying by more than a week or so but a variation of 11 days isn't far beyond that.   So you've actually been quite consistent since you got AF back, which is a good sign. 

That said, we KNOW that some women are naturally irregular.  It sounds as though you are one of these and always have been.  You quite possibly had several cycles longer than 46 days when you were in your 20s but didn't think anything of it because you weren't so worried about it!  Now could be just like then - some irregularity but AF will be along.  

If you are off to NY   then I can understand about not wanting to take the provera.

I can see why you are all worried but you have been pretty regular since AF returned so this is quite probably just a minor irregularity which is actually quite normal for you.  Plus the tummy aches are a sign she is on her way - they can happen a week or so before she actually puts in an appearance!

Try not to worry too much!!


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls...

Thanks for the warm and friendly welcome yesterday from you all, was feeling so down.  But great to join on a day you get a BFP!!!  

My update is, had a day 10 scan today, not alot of change but 1 follie has shot up from 12 to 16 so they have 2 "decent" follies and a suspect at 11 now which may come up.  After discussing with DH last night we decided to cancel this cycle and tell them when we went today BUT after chatting to a couple of Doc's and a few others and of course you ladies we have decided to go to EC and we should trigger tonight, waiting for a call from the hospital now.

I no this cycle is probably pretty much over but I know EBW was a poor responder with 2 follies from the HH and she now has Kate so at least if we proceed we will have no what if's!!

Also who is to say I will respond any better next time and be in exactly the same position...as everyone keeps telling me I only need one so this one is down to pure luck and probably have more chance of winning the lottery - I am new to thsi poor responder with as they put it "lazy" ovaries so still learning every day

I have an FSH of 6.3 - is this good or bad?  I have no idea


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Jameson   sorry to hear about your cycle, hoping that this really works for you    good luck with EC, what times is your trigger?


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Jameson.....Hi Hun....x

RE: Your FSH 6.3 is excellent hunni....x I think (correct me if Im wrong girls) 6 or less is Excellent, 6-8 is Good, 8-10 Fair, 10-12 lower than normal, 12-17 poor, 17+ very poor............so yours is fab.... 

Also Good for you for continuing with tx as they say it only takes one hun, and you could have that one   my last tx I too only had 2 eggs out of three follies one went on to fert, now I know I did not get my BFP but that was just mother nature   my embie was 'fab' so GOOD LUCK hunni.......xxx

x H x


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Heyleigh for the positive vibe...OMG you to have been through tough times...this really is so hard   

My 1st go was IVF with zero fert, so suggested ICSI to overcome but now bad response, just pray we can at least get one embie and get to ET for once     people moan about the 2WW, I would be estatic just to get there  

I have already called a new clinic this morning to enquire about registering for next cycle as I am done with my clinic now....always looking on the positive side  

I must just have a poor ovarian reserve I guess but thought the FSH level would be high if that was the case...I really need to look into it but need to get through the next few days 

Are you in treatment at the mo??  xx


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well ladies thats it for me - cycle was abandoned this morning nothing that was not expected so feeling ok about it all.  The doctor was there too and had a look I have 2 good sized follies of 18mm and 2 small ones of 10mm which are too small so have decided to cancel.  I cant even have IUI because of my endo etc and not knowing if my tubes were open or not.  So basically we get about £1480 back and we dont loose a go.  The doctor said that not this period but my next one to phone on day 1 and will have all tests done like FSH blah blah blah which i never got tested and because of this downregging for 3 months could never have it done and also think that being shut down for so long has played a part in this.  The doctor said im still young so still have time.  Once I get all the test etc they will be able to tell whether I will respond or not and will try another protocol.  So no more drugs for me will wait for my period and then will rethink another go (private) and then my NHS should be around June. Am just tired of thinking IVF and it has made us realise that that is what our lives are based on at the moment!! and need to stay away from that for a while and just live a normal life.  It will happen and still have time but still feel gutted about the whole thing and am worried that maybe my ovarian reserve is soooooooooo bad for my age and that I will never respond well enough.


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Saffa

I have had exactly the same decision to make today as to cancel or proceed....I have 2 decent follies (which are less than yours) and a smaller one they think may come up in time for Friday.
We have decided to proceed, and hospital are fine for thsi to happen..did you make the decision or did they?


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Jameson,  FSH of 6.3 is not bad at all!! Under 10 is considered good ( I think?), and some clinics will treat up to 15 these days so your FSH isn't bad at all. Absolute best and best of luck with the EC.....    , lets get another positive on this thread!!

Saffa I'm so sorry for you. I understand you do want to take a break and focus on something else for a while.  You ARE still young, you DO still have more chances, and you are so young you have all the time in the world to consider other options like adoption, but your so young with so many more chances you don't even need to think about them yet.

Ally Ally Ally, I am sooo with you. I'm so scared too. I cry most days, sob hysterically some others, and of course I am devastated about my fertility chances, but I'm also devastated about menopause and what that can mean for my health my life my self confidence my hair my face my mind my body. Will DH still love me?  I'm 36 and I don't want to beginning to go through menopause!! I only found out a month ago, so I'm hoping that little by little I'll start to feel better about this, and not cry everyday.  My AF is very very irregular, and has been for 18months. My AMH is 0.1, and they haven't seen too many of those follicle thingys so these are things not in my favour.  Ally, you still have some follicles, and the lister are treating you because they can find eggs!! So the game is not over yet - no matter what any doctor tells you. My aim is to preserve my remaining little follicles for as long as I can. I’m aiming for menopause at 60 damn it, but ok I’ll be happy with the average age of 51.

I feel like I'm fighting an uphill battle, are you seeing a GP about this or an expert in this area?  I saw a menopause expert, who was supposed to deal with premature menopause which I'm sure he does, but I'm not finding him much help to be honest - actually no help. I want to find a way to make this STTTOOOPPP and he told me there is no way. My impression is that he deals with HRT after menopause, not someone who wants to make this stop. 3 doctors so far have told me I can't stop this.  This is NOT what my chinese doctor said, so I'm choosing not to believe her.  I'm on a mission – I’m reading every book, every research paper, speaking to anyone I can on POF, but on days like today I feel I just can't push myself to keep going and feel like curling up into a ball and giving up.  I have 2 other doctors names in the UK that deal with this area, if I can find the strength I will try to contact them over the next few weeks also.

I’m going to send you a personal message with the rest…. It’s all about POF so if anyone else is interested tell me and I’ll happily post it on the thread, but I don’t want to take up too much space when I know this doesn’t apply to everyone.

LOL to all.
Sam xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

What a day on here!! 

Little 'Mother' Hen - Thank you so much - you are quite simply my hero!!   I really appreciate your words of wisdom, its so hard to be wise when you feel so worried!!  

Saffa - so sorry about your cycle - I had one cancelled in June - was gutted but I lived to fight another day and cannot wait to get started again at the end of the month!!   Dont feel like you will never get there - there are many protocols and doseages you can have - also ones body varies so much from month to month  

Jameson - you go girl - so lets work towards 2/3 fantastic top grade eggs for you!! Yep your fsh is amazing - i would KILL for an fsh double that!!!!  

Hayleigh - thanks very much for the   it was very much appreciated x Sorry at work and can't read back to see what you are up to tx wise - will do later x

To everyone else


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahhh Sam   - will read your post properly in a min - under surveilance here!!


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

*Jameson......x*

I only joined this thread yesterday and I feel at home with you girls.... 

I think anyone that has to go through this IVF Malarky even if its just the once has been through more than they should ever go through! do you know what I mean? I am so so so so lucky to have gotten to ET both tx.....I have always said that and its like you say to get to that 2WW its an acheivment in its self  and I feel so lucky for that. That wait is the longest ever wait......but I loved it (apart form the last 3 days ) its the closest I have been to being PG, I really hope you get to experience that too  keep them positive vibes up chic!!..xx

RE: FSH its all still so confusing to me too  it fries my brain most days ...

Im in the process of changing clinics at the Mo! So I am  it will be Oct/Nov time, fingers crossed   3rd time lucky as they say.....x I just worry because I have been *SO SO* lucky so far........but forget that POSITIVE ATTITUDE hey! ...x

*Ally....*No probs hun...xx glad they helped a little 

*Saffa.....*I am so sorry hunni....x must be truly heartbreaking.....its my worst fear big   

Sam.....You have a great way with words hun.....  

Hello to everyone else......xx


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

hiya ladies

Yeah sorry my follies were a decent size at my day 10 scan think i may have given you my day 8 scan sizes.  I had 2 follies of 18mm but still got cancelled.  I was on 300ui Gonal F which is the max dose at our clinic so who knows how they going to proceed next.  Also have severe endo with cysts on my left ovary.

S


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

The fluey one here (so lazy, only just got up!)

It definitely sounds like lots of people need lots of     today, and some horrible decision have had to be made. 

Hayleigh - glad you feel at home already, they're a lovely bunch aren't they, and I've got sooo much support here.

Saffa - that's quite low for a max dose. My con said you're pretty much saturated above 300 but they still put people up to 450 as it can make a difference in some, have you spoken to any other clinics? There are also other drugs to try (like menopur, with LH too). My clinic plan to switch me from gonal-f to menopur + steroids to see if that gets more eggs (we got 3 last time but male factor and immature sperm from surgical retrieval means low fertilisation rates of 50% so more is good).

Jameson - I think my FSH was about the same, our con reckoned my other hormone levels were probably working harder but testing them wouldn't change treatment so I don't know for sure

Ally - extra special   for you lady. It sounds like you're having a tough time, but don't stay away hun, we can't hug you and help you then    

Thanks for the AF dances, you are definitely full of magical powers, it seems to have worked and AF arrived properly today (and I have the cramps to prove it), unfortunately LittleJenny, DH's spermies are all totally blocked up after an op when he was little so it would have to be a miracle  

Can I be needy and ask for more lucky vibes though? Or is that too cheeky? I phoned the clinic this morning to pencil ourselves in for this cycle (I resisted before in case it tempts fate for our scan on Friday) and they're already over booked. Everyone is trying to fit in before the Christmas closing. They're having a meeting tomorrow to discuss it. We might be able to fit in next month but AF would have to be bang on time (and sod's law...), though a 2ww over xmas (touch wood we get that far) could be good for distractions, I'd be with my MIL - arrrggghhhh. Psychologically I need another attempt before Christmas though. We find out more when we go for our scan on Friday. 

Don't ask for much do I?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Droogie                blown you some bubbles too x


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks girls so much for your replies   

Update HH just called, they are going to keep stimming me and scan again friday to see if they can get another follie or at least 3 gooduns....problem is I have run out of Gonal F so trying to get a perscrip delivered for tomorrow...we shall see, they dont know how to make a stressfree cycle this lot!


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Hiya

Ally - Sorry you having a down day, really hope AF turns up to prove those Drs wrong and for you of course

Droggie - Loads of      

Steph - Thanks for updating me on the list, hope you are still jumping around for joy

Saffa - I am so sorry you had to cancel, I saw your post on the during treatment board and I hate to see things like that

Jameson - Hope you are still keeping up the PMA, I have a FSH of 5.8 and still only got 5 eggs last time from 7 follies and now on max dose of gonal F got 3 out of 5.  I think it is more to way we respond to the drugs that is the issue not our reserves

Laura - Yes, I do not know many people on the EPT site, but do post their on the alternative board, really hope the appointment with the consultant gives you peace of mind. How is the house hunting going ?

Tracy - Hope you are OK fellow  , hope that 1 one sticks

Have just been out for lunch with a friend, she is having probs conceiving and has just been referred to a fertility specialist. Well after watching that Sex ed programme last night she thinks she has no chance, she is 40 and is convince she will not be treated. Had to reassure her she would be and that the prog was completely misleading. Oh how the press mess things up

Hope everyone is OK

Ali xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Droogie - sending you some      for your next cycle.

Welcome to all the newbies - Saffa/Jameson - sorry you have had to cancel today. 

Tracey - how was Stevie? Did Katie enjoy it? 

Ally - I am sorry AF still hasn't turned up. LJ's advice is sound, you have always had irregular periods and certainly haven't had the menopause. Whoever heard of a woman having periods after the menopause? 

Miranda - loving the Bobster pictures, keep them coming.

Laura - have you got the house? It looks like an ideal place for bringing up a family of five 

LJ - how are the pups?

Steph - has it sunk in yet? So pleased for you. Still waiting for your number, please text me 

Beach - hope you are feeling ok today. Glad the results were good.

Hi to everyone else.

I had a follow up appointment at Create yesterday, I had my first two cycles there so thought I would give them another go. You would be proud of me. Firstly, I had an antral follicle count, which showed I had 6maturish follicles on my left ovary and 2 on my right. = total 8 follicles. I have NEVER had that many - last time I had 3 in total. When they asked what I had been doing to have such great looking ovaries I told them I had been taking DHEA and that is when the trouble started. nurse said "Oh no!" and basically started interrogating me about why I was taking it and the lack of research blah, blah, blah. She started saying I should stop taking it. You would have been so proud of me, I completely stood my ground and said that I was not going to stop taking it, that I knew it hadn't been proven that it works yet but that I knew people with babies who had taken it and I said that if she was saying she would not treat me that was fine and I would go somewhere else and find someone who would treat me. She completely backtracked and said that as long as I signed a note saying I was taking it at my own risk she would go ahead. I was so proud of myself.

Can you believe it - 8 follicles, where did they come from??

So next cycle is all systems go for me. Quite pleased 

Lainey x

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lainey-   good on you for standing your ground, as you say it;s not been proven yet but neither have any adverse side effects on IVF with it x


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ladies

What would you say is a high dose of Gonal F and what would be the highest at your clinics?

Soniax


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Saffa,
Gonna reply to your PM in a mo, been off eating protein   and drinking a vat of milk....stuffed now 

I was on 375 of Gonal F (Bloody expensive) thats the highest my clinic do but I knnow other girls who are on 600iu so it depends on you clinic


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

I give up trying to keep up with you guys is impossible - already on page 6 of a new thread!

Well Steph - what can I say except WOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh yeah and this one's for you: 




Welcome to all the newbies, congrats on finding one of the friendliest, chattiest, most helpful threads on FF, these girls are the BEST when it comes to info or just plain  and  whenever you need it!

Love to everyone else I'm desperately trying to catch up but you lot don't make it easy do ya?!

xxx

/links


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi ladies, I have been quiet these last few weeks, feeling grumpy with back ache and very, very tired, however had my 16 week scan today and all looks fine, the baby was very active which made it quite difficult to measure, more likely to be a girl at this stage but they were not sure, will need to get that confirmed in 4 weeks.

Steph - what can I say - fantastic new, all the best    

Welcome to all the newbies    

you girls chat a lot don't you!?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hiya Saffa I was on 450 which my doc said was the highest but I have heard of other clinics going up to 600.  

Lainey- good for you hon!  I wish they'd all stop contradicting eachother and bloody well work together instead of just dismissing other experts' view points out of hand.  They can't ALL be right about everything as ome of the opinions differ so wildly.  But why can they not work together instead of just scaremongering?!  Typical surgeon God - complex behaviour!

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Jameson - first off, I think you are right to go forward to EC; even if you only get a few eggs, if they are of good quality, you have an excellent chance.  This cycle is by no means over!!  Even if you don't get your BFP this time, I think there is a lot that can be looked at with you.  Have they suggested you have an AMH test?  We do have some ladies here with normal FSH but low AMH, which sometimes explains the poor response.  That said, it may not be worth it at this point - your actual response says a lot more than any test results.  Also, I don't know what dose of what drug you have been on.  I know they doubled your dose but if you were on 150 or 175 and then 300 or 350 there is still a lot of leeway and given your age and good FSH they may well have started you very low.  Also, what drug(s) have they tried you on?  Sometimes a change of drug can make all the difference.  I think a change of clinic may well be a good idea to get a fresh approach and maybe a different protocol.  It may be that being under 35 and with good FSH they may have upped your dose a bit but haven't really looked into how they can change drugs or protocol to give you the very best response possible!  Finally, have you considered DHEA to help with egg quality - we have had great success with that here!  This cycle may well be successful so don't worry prematurely but also bear in mind there is a LOT more that can be done!! I know you feel a bit low and this is upsetting but we have ladies here who have had cancelled cycles and gone on to get BFPs with a slightly different approach.  There is no need to be despondent!    

Hayleigh - I think on FSH you are pretty much right.  However, some clinics in the US are using "age related" FSH now so that under 35 you should be under 7, 35-37 you should be under 7.7 etc.  However, it's not always the best indicator!  Some ladies with low FSH still need a bit more of a boost and others with high FSH respond well!

Saffa - really really sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle.  The ladies here do know how gutting that is.  I agree that 300 of gonal F isn't necessarily the maximum.  I'm really sure loads of clinics go higher than that.  Also, you may find you do better on the short protocol.  Either way, they really should have at least tested your FSH!!  

Ally - I know it's hard but honestly if you have always been irregular this really is nothing odd.  I'm a regular girl but even I remember the odd time (at university) when AF went AWOL for  month.  

Sam - would you mind PM-ing me the stuff on POF.  It now seems bizarre given she is pregnant, but my sister was originally told that she was heading imminently for premature menopause/POF so I am interested.  From what I gather these two seem to lumped together but are actually quite different in that menopause is to do with age and occurs within a certain time span so that "premature" menopause is a misnomer and doesn't make sense, even if the symptoms are similar - it would be like saying my sisters twins are "premature teenagers" when they have a tantrum at age two.  POF on the other hand is something quite different and, given they don't know what happens and it may have different causes, they just lump it together with menopause to create "premature menopause" and probably to try and disguise the fact they don't know!  However, I gather that at least 10% of cases of POF spontaneously resolve themselves, which is impossible with menopause.  Equally, a lot of ladies with POF will ovulate, even if not as regularly as most others.  Personally, I will be very interested to see what happens with Kate once the twins are born - I wonder if pregnancy will jump start things for her.  Her AF had slowed to a trickle but they were still coming.  I would definitely support your chinese practitioner on this.  I do think TCM is much better at accepting that they don't know everything and therefore they tend to be the ones to believe in things beyond hormone levels. Western doctors can really take offence if you challenge the accepted wisdom - I got a really stroppy email from the doctor when my AMH went up and I emailed her to point out that they should not tell people so dogmatically that AMH did not increase.

Lainey - good for you for standing up for DHEA.  I have to say, if they ask you what you have been doing and you tell them then they really shouldn't criticise your for an answer which has produced results!!  Well done on those follies!!

Popsi - hope your friend is ok.  I think I watched a bit of that programme in previous weeks but I am quite glad I didn't watch this one.  I gather Zita West was on it and given that the presenter is in her late thirties, I can imagine what she was told.  

Nikki - glad it's all going well!

Nix - hello there!!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree with Nix - its impossible to keep up with everyone! 

Question for those who have taken dhea - got a break out of spots on my face, especially near the jawline   Could that be a side effect of dhea?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I'M BACK  Was beginning to feel like i'd had my arm chopped off, missed you all loads   

Just keeping the thread, will try and catchup tomorrow, i've got pages and pages to go through, hope you're all ok  

I'm exhausted, had party for MIL on sunday, went really well, had to get up early on Monday for move with a slightly sore head, not a good idea   She'd didn't complete the house sales on Monday, just exchanged, but we moved her anyway as everything had been booked and it was easiest to get on with it. She's now down near Bristol with SIL. Had them to stay on Monday evening after emptying the house and then we took them back down yesterday. Very disturbing having your SIL and MIL in your pjs, DH's face was a picture, good job i don't actually wear them to bed, i don't think he'd ever be able to look at me the same again  

Finally took the plunge and booked my acupuncture, my first appointment is tuesday at 5.30, want to be able to say i tried everything i could and not beat myself  if it doesn't work this time. AF due at the weekend, so hopefully i'll be making a call to the clinic


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Angel, yep one of the DHEA side effects can be acne or "greasy skin".  There are lots of others, and most of these occur rarely - like hair loss, insomnia etc.  Apparently they go when you stop taking DHEA.  What's a few pimples  

LittleJen I'll PM you what I have so far. Your absolutely right, POF and menopause do get lumped together - but at 36 I'm refusing to believe this is normal menopause! The stat's are 8-10% of women with POF do spontantiously fall pregnant, but I've not heard of spontaneous reversals.... wouldn't this be nice! I only found out a month ago, so I'm still very much in the research phase so it's not all that much yet, but I do have a few book recommendations.  National Institute of Health in the US are doing a big research study on POF as we speak, when I get my head together a bit more and find some fight I'm going to try to contact them to see what (if) they can send me anything.  There is so little research that I feel like I'm using me as the guinea pig!


Lainey- soooo proud of you!

Sam  xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, we know re: self medication   Although, technically I did not self medicate because my last consultant recommended I take DHEA.  I did point this out to my consultant yesterday.

Firstly - Jameson - sorry, I only skimmed your message.  I thought you had cancelled    Good luck with EC.  Remember our mantra - it only takes one     

Angel - yes, I have a very spotty chin, I don't normally get many spots at all.  All part of the treatment I expect.  Worth it if it works.

Hi Nix - good to see you.

Hi FF - good to have you back.

Re: the sex education programme - my lovely friend from the secondary IF board was on it.  I have just watched it and blubbed like a baby.  She had a m/c last year so she was on there talking about that and IF.  Did anyone see her?  She did so well.  I met up with her on Sunday and we had a lovely time, her DS and my DD get on so well.  Wish we lived closer to each other so we could meet more often 

Tonight is going to be the start of some serious BMS for me and DH, with those lovely follies it would be a shame to waste them.      Hopefully I will get pg naturally this month so Create can poke their opinions  

Back later.

Lainey x


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

sam22 said:


> Hi Angel, yep one of the DHEA side effects can be acne or "greasy skin". There are lots of others, and most of these occur rarely - like hair loss, insomnia etc. Apparently they go when you stop taking DHEA. What's a few pimples
> 
> Sam xx


Ooohhhh that explains the hair loss. Will let DH continue to beleive its stress related    

You're right - whats a few spots if it helps us achieve our dream of having a family.


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

lainey-lou said:


> Re: the sex education programme - my lovely friend from the secondary IF board was on it. I have just watched it and blubbed like a baby. She had a m/c last year so she was on there talking about that and IF. Did anyone see her? She did so well. I met up with her on Sunday and we had a lovely time, her DS and my DD get on so well. Wish we lived closer to eachother so we could meet more often


Hi Laineylou

Oh yes I did watch the sex ed show.....OMG I cried my eyes out! especially when your friend was talking about her hearbreaking M/C wanted to give her a great big hug......especially when she spoke about people with fertility issues and M/C Oh it was so emotional.....Bless her!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi again all

re DHEA, I had the hair loss and terrible acne.  But weirdly that didn't start until I stopped taking the stuff?!  I'd been on it at least 4 months though...

And this was prescribed by my consultant Dakota, before you get the red pen out again!   

Does anyone know where/how I can watch the sex-ed show in France?  I fear the only way is a dodgy download.... 

xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

If you go to channel4.com they have 4od, which is basically a way of downloading and watching tv programmes.  That's how I got it


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nix, I too have been taking it for 4 months, and its only recently that I've noticed the acne and hair loss.

Oh, and I too am taking the DHEA under the recommendation of my consultant - I'm not self prescribing Rach


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

lainey-lou said:


> If you go to channel4.com they have 4od, which is basically a way of downloading and watching tv programmes. That's how I got it


I bet you live in the UK though dontcha? I have a feeling I tried to log on to to 4od and couldn't download anything but this was several months ago. I'll give it another bash just in case tho!
x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

This aftenoon I managed to lose a post TWICE.  It is that thing when it tells you there has been another post and you might want to review your post.  My finges must move so quickly from post to 'show new replies..' that as the message flashes up I have hit the wrong button and lost the post.

I will try and remember.

Jameson.  I'm glad you are going to EC.  I have everything crossed that there will be at least two eggs.  I am hoping to post a BFP on Monday after only one egg.  

Stevie Wonder was fantastic last night.  I really liked the O2 as far as big venus go.  The only slightly odd thing was that he took quite a lot of time up talking about Barack Obama and was wanting the crowd to sing about Omaba.  A bit strange since none of the audience could vote in the US elections.

Heather.  I am sure you will have a fab time with those almost front row tickets.  I was quite a long way away up very high.

I didnt get home until 1am and then Max woke me up at 3am climbing into our bed wanting apple juice then proceeded to moan and moan when I said no.  At some point we must have all fallen asleep because the alarm went off at 6.30am.  I am really tired so me and Katie are going to bed now.

I'm not sure it was such a good idea to name my embie as I keep talking to her  .

Night night girls.

P.S.  Miranda, I haven't forgotten I said I woudl post a recipe for fantastic chocolate tart.  I must also post DH's carrot cake recipe - it is the best I have ever tasted.


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

You're all a lot braver than me, I didn't watch that programme, I just knew it would set me off, I dove for the remote in a self protecting panic, I thought it might touch too many raw nerves  

fishface - welcome back, I think I'm going to try acupuncture too if we get the go ahead. I'm not a believer in alternative remedies but I do believe in the placebo effect so I'll try every one going - nothing to lose eh?! I certainly have no fear of needles after one cycle  

Jameson - good luck with EC, as I always say (and my little sis says to me) you're still in the game hun and if you're in the game you can win    

Nix - love the vid   I rented Snoopy Come Home when DH had his SSR to cheer him up and we kept having to pause it because he laughed so much he was in pain  

lainey - great news on that appointment, and good for you standing your ground if you're only following the advise of your previous consultant

Tracey - not sure I want Obama lectures but I'm glad it was good, just need to shift this flu by Sat though I'll drag myself there if I have to!

  to all

Heather x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey all,

Jal how are you sweetie? how did it go?

hugs to everyone else,

I have a question regarding acupunture, my acupuncturist gave me some dietry advice, you ladies however are my experts...... so can you tell me what you think of his diet advice? have anyone else been told and tried this?

just what my accupuncturist has advised me....

our wombs are palaces! so he says    and we have to keep them warm! so no cold foods- now this isn't cold in temp but in chinese terms so lamb and beef are hot foods, green veg are good too, cooked tom's are hot raw food is out! no salads ! as little bread as you can.
porridge for breakie
soups for lunch - winter veg, oxtail and tom not spring veg
Stews and lots of garlic and ginger for tea! root veg are good as 'hot foods' just not raw
at least 2.5 litre's of water a day
just a mention as I love chillies - they are a false heat so not too many of them!

I'm trying this this time although not sure on it's efficacy, but got to be worth a try

Also hot water bottle over 'Palace' of an eve!

I've heard alot of advice during stims such as lots of protein, pineapple juice (not fresh pineapple) and 5 brazil nuts a day, but this is the only advice I've had about D/regging part

what do you ladies think? has anyone else been told similar?

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

I got my blood test result from yesterday (which was day 15 post EC) and it was 97 - was a little concerned that this was a bit low but others have told me it's fine (lovely Laura and Mira by text - Mira's result with Bob was only a bit higher so that made me feel a lot better!) - what does everyone think?  Am testing again on Friday hopefully, after seeing my GP tomorrow evening.

Looks like probably one little bean in there anyway  - which is fine (twins would have been fab but a lot for Dh and I to deal with!) - still delighted  and on  ! 

Any news from Jal re EC today?

Sorry for no personals but am absolutely shattered and need my bed - had awful night's sleep last night thinking of all sorts of weird stuff (couldn't come down enough to relax!  ) and then took DSIL into a London college for her "Life in the UK" test , which she passed - yay! Did have a little kip earlier before whizzing round my Mum & Dad's as it was their wedding anniversary, but it's all caught up with me now! Sorry! 

Lots of love to all 

Steph xx

P.S. Nix - loved the Snoopy vid - fab!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Steph - HCG readings vary so much from woman to woman.  When I got my BFP there was a lady who had a reading of 70 something 14 days post EC and she went on to have twins.  On my cycle thread last Sept/Oct one lady had a reading of 30 something 14 days post EC she now has a lovely baby boy.  Similarly others have really high readings and only had one baby there.  It's the rise that matters, i.e. that they should double every 48 hours or so     

Tracey - That's the whole point of naming the embie    you talk to it and bond with it     I know it must be really hard - all this waiting.  Sending you lots of sticky 2ww    .  Glad Stevie was good.

Hello to everyone else - it's a little too hectic on here at the moment for me, my brain can't cope - just posting so you don't all think I've gone into labour.  I have Mira's number so will text her with any news


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aw, sod it - I had ha;f an hour to post, was nearly done and lost it. God knows how - I didn't do anything!

Sorry - will post tomorrow or something.

Love to all.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Morning it's Thursday which means the weekend will soon be here


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Morning all!!!

*Jameson* - Glad they are giving you a bit of extra time, I think the trigger shot gives them a final growth spurt as well, very best of luck with going to EC, got everything crossed for you!!  

*Saffa* - sorry you have to cancel but sounds like you have a good Doc who is going to look after you and get it right next time. 3 months is a LONG time to DR and it may be that they just had trouble kick starting you again. In terms of dosages. I was on 150 Gonal F 1st (no response) and 375 second time. 

*Sam* - I love your attitude, don't give up, as you can see from this thread miracles do happen!! Keep pushing those doctors!!!

*Droogie*, I so hope they fit you in before Christmas. I know my clinic are going through a busy spell and they have been good about squeezing in appts. Lots of positive vibes coming from me.   

Lainy Lou - great news on your results and standing your ground!!!! Well done!!

Sorry I didn't get on yesterday - didn't get home til 7 and spent most of the evening eating, I was so hungry!!! Well they got 4 eggs out of the 6 and although I am officially off sick, I'm awake (still in bed tho), sat here waiting by the phone but have no idea what time they will call. I have my work laptop on and am DETERMINED not to look at emails and give myself a proper day off after my 6am start yesterday - I decided to go to my meetings and gave a vague - I have a minor op story which my boss was fine about!! So hoping we get two good embies, we are having ICSI so fairly hopeful. I hate all this waiting an worrying, hope they call soon!!

Hi to everyone else  

Jal x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Saffa77 said:


> Ladies
> 
> What would you say is a high dose of Gonal F and what would be the highest at your clinics?
> 
> Soniax


Hi Sonia

I was always on 600iu but I think it does depend on the clinic.

Rachel x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Steph - mine was 91 so yours is fine! Enjoy being pregnant


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Mornin' all!

Hi Emma - still hangin' in there babes?!  Not long to go now...  

Hey purp, interesting dietary info there, to be honest, I don't know that much about it but I do know the Chinese are very keen on keeping the womb warm.  Like the palace reference though!

Wotcha Steph -  90 is a great number hon!  Don't worry lovey, I'm sure you'll see those numbers doubling nicely Great news about your SIL too   It's good news all round innit! 

Jal - Congrats on a successful ET and good luck for the call hon, hope it's good news 

Mira - oh dear!  I had that problem when I was posting using my mate's laptop while I was in the UK, very frustrating!  How's the Bobster anyway hon?

Tracey - glad you enjoyed the concert!  He did that Barack Obama thing in Paris too actually and it did drag on a bit.  I think it's all about sending PMA to Barack so he wins next month (can't believe how quickly that's come around!)  Did he cry again?  Bless him!  Oh by the way of COURSE it's a good idea to name Katy, precisely so you CAN talk to her!  Tell her hi from me too!

Love to everyone else, I know I've missed a bunch of you but you're just far too chatty for a lamebrain like me to be able to keep up!

xxx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Morning girls

Just did a quick catch up so here goes, going to attempt some personals although I am rubbish and will miss loads so please dont be offended 

*Little Jenny Thanks for your post yesterday it means alot and you have provided alot of info I havent even thought about. Firstly like you say I am gonna stick to this cycle and get through it for now seeing as though I have to give it my best shot, you asked about my dose on the 2 tx, 1st was 150 of puragon and this tx was 375 max of Gonal F - I am guessing due to my age they have gone with the changing the drugs and upping the dose but hasnt worked...Maybe I need to look into the SP. Anyhow how are you, where are you as in tx at the mo? between treatments?

Lainey Hope you enjoyed your  last night !! and you can tell them to poke it  

Steph I joined this thread the day you and your DH got your BFP, infact it was the 1st post I read so you cheared me up after the bad news I received....enjoy your next few months 

Jal 4 eggs is FAB, I would be over the moon with that this month, sending you   to a successful ET

Saffa Hope your feeling a little better today hun after yesterday 

Tracy Good luck for testing on Monday - I have everything crossed for you that the one little embie is snug and tight   PS I would name my embie too if we get that far 

Droogie Your lil sis has a good way of looking at it, she has a good point, just hope I can keep the PMA going

Purple I have stuck to Pineapple juice and brazils for this whole tx and one good thing is that I have a "palace" down there, they are very pleased with my lining so if I can get that precious embie it has somewhere nice to live 

Phew I am pooped now as I am not one for long personals but you girls have made me feel so welcome I had to give it a go....sorry for those I have missed but I am not up to date with your tx.

OK so clinic called regarding my scan yesterday, they want me to keep stimming for a possible EC on Monday which is FAB as it gives the follies an extra 4 days to get a wriggle on, scan tomorrow to see if any movement so will keep , they are hoping for 3 good follies.

Have a great day all

Ange
xx*


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats good news Jameson!
fingers crossed for a good growth spurt over the weekend   
Glad to hear your palace is ready  

Jal 4 eggs is brilliant! I'm hoping you are leading the way for me and fish, we were all cancelled around the same time I think so keeping everything crossed for you!

Steph! still smile whenver I see your orange writing as so pleased for you and DH! sat here on comp with silly grin  

Everyone else luck and hugs

Sx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Steph - great HCG hun    Have you felt sick again today? where will you get a scan? 
Nix - loved the snoopy thing too! Em was on my lap and dancing!
Ems - not long now hun   Hope you do it naturally   
Mirra - how's things? Bob OK?? Like the new pic of Bob and Daddy  
Jal - well done on those eggs hun  
Lainey - go girl   Fab re telling your consultant re DHEA   Remember the only limited evidence out there is positive, there are no negatives so far! I can see that some docs don't want you to just take it until its NICE guidelines which would probably take 10 years!   to your brave friend. i thought the presenter was slightly tongue in cheek actually and maybe a bit shocked to see how it really effects people. Maybe she will find out the hard way! Love to know what her tests showed. One minute she was making out she wasn't ready for kids but then later she said she'd stopped the pill for 2 years and nothing had happened??   any one else spot that?
Saffa   My highest dose was 450
Tracey hope you and Katie are feeling OK! Glad SW took your mind off things!     to 3am apple juice! 
Droogs - how's it going? You SW fan too then?
Jameson - good luck with them follies! hope they keep growing  
Rachel -   glad to see you are going to have another go 
Purple - there is no evidence any of those things (diet etc) make any proven difference unfortunately but if it makes you feel more positive then go for it. I think acupuncture has been shown to be effective though   
angel - yes a few spots are about the worse it gets hopefully! (Small price to pay!   )
Sam, LJ, FIsh, Swins, ALegs - hello girls!
LB - how the bubs?
Beach - what's next for you now? Glad hysto all fine  
Nic08 - glad to see you doing so well.  
Well Em is watching CBeebies but time is runing out...... I've sprained my knee and it keeps giving way with shooting pains!  
Chat soon all
Love Nickz


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi girls

Just had the call, slightly dissapointed, they injected 4 but only 2 fertilised so hoping they stay strong and do their thing over night and then I'll have them both put back in 2:30 tomorrow.

Jal x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aaargh!  I can't watch 4od    You can only get it in the UK and Ireland where you can watch the repeats on telly ANYWAY!  Why are they so DUMB?  

Oh hi Jal!  Honey I know it's disappointing to only have 2, but sending you     that they continue to develop in the lab overnight and you'll have 2 lovely strong embies to put back tomorrow and you'll get your BFP!  

Hi Nicki - sorry to hear about your knee hon sounds painful and I bet l'il Emma's not giving you much of a chance to rest it is she?!


xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Jal,

2 fertilised is good! remember that saying on FF ... It only takes one!
Here's hoping you have 2 top grade embies put back tomorrow at 2:30! then you can enjoy being PUPO!

Hugs

Sx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Jal - 2 is not bad!    they are good ones  
Nix - she's asleep!  
N


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies - i've just trawled through 17 pages and i now have square eyes (behind my glasses)  

Laurab - glad the scan went well, your little girl could either be shy or have attitude, wonder which it will be   They've removed the pic of your house off of the website   , did like the name though, Lambourn is where i live   Keep to your guns, no-one wants their MIL looking at their bits during labour, especially as your lady garden has been hard to get to - sorry won't start that conversation again   Waiting for the new bump pic you promised  

Ally - good news from the Lister  

Steph - i've joined the   , well done hun, i was only mentioning you to DH last night, sooooo pleased for you both, you deserve it  

Tracey - your pics of the boys are beautiful   My sister suffered with spots during both her PGs, keeping everything   for you (nearly   ) Love to Katie  

Swinny - hope you're feeling better hun, i know you weren't looking forward to the meal, DH isn't copying too well with MIL leaving either, he went round the house yesterday and was very subdued when he got back, he was born there too, so must have so many memories  

Jo M - so exciting, a puppy, when will get it? Any decision on the name yet  

Beachgirl -   for your news.

Saffa - don't worry hun, a few of us have had cancelled t/x, it hurts like hell at the time, but we're now embarking on new cycles and although it is more nerveracking, we know what to expect and so do our clinics. We're with you all the way  

Hayleigh - hi hun, i'm back, haven't done much work this morning, i've been reading constantly  

Droogie - when do you think you'll be cycling hun, we could be around the same time  

Lainey - you go for it  

Jal - i agree with Purple, we're counting on you to start us off on the right track, keep positive, you've got further than last time hun, sending you lots of   

Miranda - new bob pic is so cute  

Suppose i'd better do some work and have food, wishing it was saturday already and i could phone the clinic


----------



## jojotall (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi girls,

I've mainly on the Lister thread but have popped over here to ask a quick question as it's such a busy thread I'm sure someone can answer it for me!!  I'm a poor responder having had one failed cycle last year.  I'm on max dose Gonal-F 450 at the moment and have had one scan.  I have a few follies but only a couple of larger ones.  I'm only on day 7 of stimms so not panicking yet, but my question is how big do the follies have to be for EC?  I can't remember from my last cycle.

Many thanks to you and good luck to all.  

Jo
x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello!

Wow it's quiet on here today (for a change) I thought something was wrong wiv my pooter!

Hi jojo - if I remember rightly they need to be over 20mm?  Or have I just made that up?  Also I think it depends on the clinic but there's adefinite minumum below which they say there's probably either no egg or an immature one in there?  Hang on a bit and someone that's been thru it more recently will be on with a more informative answer than my blethering! In the meantime, have you tried peer support?

Good luck hon!   

xxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jojo, Nix is right, they like to have them over 20mm. But remember they go through a growth spurt in the last 36 hours, so the trigger is usually scheduled when they are around 18mm on average. 

Jal - 2 fertilised is good - thats the max you can transfer anyway. I'll be   that the 2 divide nicely. When do you go for ET?


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Afternoon ladies  

Nix - it is a bit quiet isn't it, where is everyone? Helloooooooooo  

JoJo - I think over 18 at the final scan? Or did I make that up too? Then they usually grow a little more with the trigger

Jal - two is great, it's all you need. Frosties are good of course but think of that as a bonus as this go is going to work - PMA   

Steph - try not to worry about the numbers, everyone will be different. How many sticks have you peed on so far  

I'm getting   about my repeat antral follicle count tomorrow (10am), convinced myself it's going to be worse than the last (6 follies) and spent the afternoon on the adoption and egg donor boards worrying myself. I'm sure feeling poo with this flu doesn't help either, probably knackered myself out now with stress but brooded too much trying to sleep. 

Got to love the insanity  

 to all

Heather xx


----------



## jojotall (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you very much ladies, I knew you'd be a wealth of information    I just wanted to know so when I go for my next scan tomorrow I have some idea of where I'm heading with my little follies  

You're all brill and so supportive, I wish you ALL the luck in the world.

Jo
x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow Steph - Huge congrats!!!!!! That's amazing news and a pretty spectaular rate for reprofit too! I am so pleased for you!!!!

Sorry for lack of personals, but haven't had chance to read all the last pages!

Laura - definitely 6 wks between scans is way too long!! new house looks amazing!

Emma - 40 weeks!!!! wow - good luck and let us know whats happening!!

A big hello to all the newbies!!!!

Went to first antenatal class last night - thought she could have made things sound a bit more rosy!!! 

Good luck to all those cycling at the moment! Will try and catch up soon


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

went to my GP today and told him about my pregnancy, he was really lovely and prescribed my Crinone gel for me - I didn't get this in Czech for beyond the 2ww as it was sooo expensive. I am also continuing to take 10mg prednisalone and 3 x 2mg Estrofem tablets for the first 11 weeks. He also gave me a form for another blood test tomorrow to check my levels are rising.  Am not worried about my level of 97 any more - have been reassured by so many people - thanks! 

*Jal* - well done on 4 eggs - and 2 fertilised  - don't be disappointed hon, 2 is great - hope they are tip-top quality and bring you a lovely BFP!   

*Jojotall* - welcome to the thread and hi  from another ex-Holly House girl. I agree with thers re 18-20 mm being the size at which they would trigger - wishing you lots of luck for your current cyle, I really hope it brings you a BFP   
*
Droogie* - good luck for antral count tomorrow   

So sorry for no more personals - feel soooo tired, think I'll be off to bed very soon, which is unheard for me!  Still on  and feeling good - have not felt sick as such, just queasy at certain smells eg coffee. Think I will soon be bra-shopping soon for a nice soft bra to wear in bed as boobs feel so hot and heavy at night - plus all my bras are underwired and think I read somewhere you shouldn't wear underwired in pregnancy - is that right?

Lots of love and  to all 

Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Steph - Glad you're feeling reassured.  You can wear underwired bras throughout pregnancy as long as you're fitted correctly.  On my two trips back to the UK since I've been preggers I've been to Bravissimo to be fitted and they've told me both times that I'm fine to keep wearing the underwired bras as long as I have regular fittings.  I've gone up from a 32E to a 36F - mainly due to the increase around the ribs.  I really rate Bravissimo but they only sell bras for D cups and above.  I'm afraid I have no faith in the M&S fitting service and think their bras are cr4p for larger ladies like me - not sure how well endowed you are!  The bigger boobs you have the more you need the underwire to keep them looking perky - or at least I do in my case.  If you're smaller, wearing a non wired bra doesn't impact that much on overall appearance, IMO!  HTH  

Bugle - At our antenatal classes they showed us a video of a birth and everyone had cira 1980's hair styles - hilarious!!  Yes, they don't seem to sugar coat the birth do they?  Make my DH a bit queasy  

Nickster - Glad Ems is doing well.  What did you do to your knee?

Jojotall - Good luck for scan   

Jal - Good luck for ET today   

Tracey - Hope all is well with you?   

Droogie - Sending you masses of     for today  

Nix - Hello my dear.  I have the same issues as you re down loading UK TV, despite the fact that we actually pay for a TV licence in the UK (our house is rented furnished with a TV, so we are liable for a licence, rather than the tenant).  Makes me soooo mad, especially as BBC here show such cr4p TV on their 4 channels over here - they show about 4 programs a day and just have them on continual repeat - and most of them are over 18 months old, so I've seen them all...grrrrrr.  My friend is sending me DVD's of the X-Factor from the UK and I love watching the adverts - you don't realise how good British TV is until you can't get it!!  The rest of you PR's just don't know how lucky you are!!

Woken up at silly O'clock this morning - still no sign    There's a typhoon on it's way to HK too - apparently babies like to be born during a typhoon, so here's hoping!!  

xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Oooh Emma  I really hope the baby comes soon. So exciting!   You have done so well - I had Kate on the phone yesterday saying "I could just about manage another 10 weeks of this" after the madwife told her that she couldn't bank on twins being early, although they usually are!!

Steph - Kate was exhausted straight off - it can be a sign of multiples!!!

Jameson - as you've seen from our posts to Saffa 375 is not the max of gonal f and they can still try combining drugs or the short protocol.  There is no need to feel despondent - there is much they can do!!  Plus this cycle may yet work so let's just focus on that for now!!     As for moi, were due to ttc about now but DP is ill at the moment so we have been told to delay   Sometimes I feel like just having the coil out and seeing what happens!!

Jojo - sounds like your cycle is going well!!   

Laura - I'm with fishy; stick to your guns!!  Who on earth would want MIL staring at their bits at such a time

Love to everyone else.


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi All

OK so been for my scan this morning and follies are as follows: Right I have a 16, and two x 11
and on the left we have a 18.8 and two x 11 also so I seem to be growing 11's

I was told on my last scan they would try for EC MOnday but I think they may even delay me again, just waiting for a call.  Question is I am day 12 now....not much chance of the 11's coming up is there so we are still counting on 2 follies and the cost of drugs is mounting  

Anyone been in this position before?

PS sorry for the ME post, logging in from work


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh and forgot sorry - JAL GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY HUN


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

morning all,

Sorry, havent the energy for lots of personals today - but I am following all your news and am still ecstatic for you Steph!!!

Hayleigh- I found BCRM to be okish......what i would say is that they were a bit perpelexed about my lack of response and seemed at a loss what to do about it...surely it had happened before!!! They refused to consider a higher dose than 300iui Gonal F, even though i know other clinics go up to 600iui. BUT, I did find them open to my suggestions. Although they suggested i just try again exactly the same next time, when I asked for a short protocol and different drugs and trying DHEA they thought it was all a good idea! It felt a bit like I was the expert not them!! So what i would say is go armed with info from this site(!) and I'm sure it will be fine.

Droogie - good luck with the antral-follicle scan today - thinking of you. (i smile everytime I see the photo of your bunny in front of the laptop!!!

Angel - OMG, that's exactly what I've been wondering!!! I have 4 HUGE spots on my jawline and i don't get spots normally. I've been on the DHEA for 2 months now and have no other symptoms. I hope to god the spots don't get any worse..I am quite vain..  

Fishface - the shortlist for puppy names is now....Tilly, Ruby, Brook, Daisy. I saw them at the weekend - tiny liver and white slugs   I can't wait for a couple of weeks when they start to look cute and we can begin to choose which one we want from their personality.

Laura - when do you move in

Emma - have you not dropped that sprog yet   Hope you are ok.

Good luck for today Jal  

Jameson - oh, tricky. I went into EC with just 2 follies. In the end they only got 1 egg that didn't fertilise, but I still feel glad I went ahead - getting 1 egg is 1 step to getting 1 embie which is the final step before a BFP. 

Tracey - sending lots of love to you and Katie - how are you feeling?

well, I'm having a duvet day today. I'm feeling a bit guilty about it as I should be working, but I phoned in sick this morning as I woke up with a stonking headache and feeling really sick. But a couple of painkillers later and I feel fine now, except a bit tired and lazy. Still in my jim jams at 11am   Oh well, a day of rest won't do me any harm. technically, I could get on and write a report or two, but what a waste of a day off sick.....   Dilemma about later though..friday night is pub night..should I go if I've been off work today??

lots of love, speak later,
joanna xx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Thnx hun!!! 

Glad you have 2 good ones there, I think if they delay you by another couple of days then the 11's have a chance of catching up. What size were they on your last scan? I only had one above 18 when I did my trigger shot so the ones at 15/16 must have caught up in enough in the last 48hrs to get eggs. Good luck for the phone call


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Jo - if you're off sick stay in those PJs and watch Jeremy Kyle m'dear. Lots of tea and a hot water bottle too  

Jameson - 11 seems to be your number! There's still plenty of time for them to catch up too, hot water bottle on tummy and feet up over the weekend. It might not make any difference but it gets youi out of the housework  

Emma - any twinges? Had the hot curry yet?

Just got back from my repeat antral count, got 3 on the right and 3-5 on the left so at least as good as last time (6) and maybe a bit better so am much relieved (kept having nightmares about them finding one or two). Was thwarted this morning though, came into work before appointment to distract myself and ended up working on photos from laps of ladies bits so stared at ovaries for an hour!! Mmmm that helped  

H xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh great news Heather - well done you.   What a relief. So What's the next step, ttc / tx wise? 

What a strange, strange job you have


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jo Macmillan said:


> well, I'm having a duvet day today. I'm feeling a bit guilty about it as I should be working, but I phoned in sick this morning as I woke up with a stonking headache and feeling really sick. But a couple of painkillers later and I feel fine now, except a bit tired and lazy. Still in my jim jams at 11am  Oh well, a day of rest won't do me any harm. technically, I could get on and write a report or two, but what a waste of a day off sick.....  Dilemma about later though..friday night is pub night..should I go if I've been off work today??
> joanna xx


Hmmm It's a tough one honey! If you woke up this morning feeling dodge, there is every chance that you're coming down with something even if you feel ok now. Also are you likely to see anyone from work in the pub? If so then it's a definite NONO my girl! As for the reports, if it means you can take it easy on Monday and you really feel up to it, then go for it. But if it's not going to make any difference then I vote that you stick to the duvet the dvd and the sofa and ENJOY!!!!  

Hi Jameson - don't panic about EC, they seem to be monitoring you really closely and they'll trigger you at the time that's best. Also, if you keep up your liquid intake and whack that hot water bottle on there and those littl'uns will catch up beautifully - THEY WILL!!!! Trust your auntie Nix on this my hon!

Jal hon - any news? I'm hoping to hear that they've got properly jiggy with it overnight and you'll have 2 beautiful perfect embies to put back tomorrow   



LittleJenny said:


> Oooh Emma I really hope the baby comes soon. So exciting!  You have done so well - I had Kate on the phone yesterday saying "I could just about manage another 10 weeks of this" after the madwife told her that she couldn't bank on twins being early, although they usually are!!


Hi Jen!  at the "madwife" I think that's probably how DH refers to me when I'm not around !!!

Wotcha Laura - I forgot to say, I agree with you. I don't even want my MIL in the same _country _ when I give birth, never mind in the same room! DH has to be there so I can have someone to swear at, but I definitely don't want him hanging around at the business end, he needs to be within arms reach so I can grab his hand! Might let my mum in too although I'm foul mouthed at the best of times so I don't want to shock her too badly with all the f's and c's and b's! I think I have borderline tourettes- it must be, DH was shocked at my language when he first met me and I don't just mean cos I was speaking English and he was speaking French!

Hiya Hev - great news on the AFC!!! Not too sure about the preparation for the appointment though, looking at other people's bits!  Oh well it seems to have done the trick!

Hey Em, 32E  ?? Jaysus , share the wealth! How unfair, it seems like you got mine as well as yours!!!    So the weather forecast says this could be your time hon...! Born in a typhoon eh? Makes me think of the tornado scene in "The Wizard of Oz" Have you got a little niece that could run around in red shoes shouting "Auntie Em, Auntie Em!!!" and "I don't think we're in HK anymore, Toto" Hey, you could call the baby Toto!!! ok ok I'm shutting up now as am talking rubbish!!! 

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning all!

Emma - hello! Is the waiting driving you daft? I hated the last bit of waiting - just wanted to get on with it already!

Steph - I found underwires uncomfortable about the 20-week mark. M&S bras are good for nighttime, when you don't want to look perky! And for the daytime I went for the M&S Total Control bra for perkiness without wires. They are generally terrible at fitting you, but I found one lady in Yeovil who was good. The worst are Mothercare - horrid bras, terrible fitters, yuk yuk yuk!

Brilliant that your GP was supportive - mine was so horid it really took the shine off things. Winker!

Bugle - I never made it to one antenatal! The thought of driving half an hour home from work and having to go straight out again for another half-hour drive to the class was too much in late pregnancy. And I asked around to see if anyone had found them helpful, and no...

Heather - Great antrals lovey!

Jal - way to go! Two is excellent!

Hi Jotall! Yep - they should be at least 18 before the trigger shot. But I've heard of mature eggs coming out of smaller follies, too.

hey Fishy! oo, horse racing country! Nice round there.

Nix - how can they restrict net access to tell progs?  I find that weird!
I have terrible Tourette's normally, but I only swore once during labour - and that was when I was cracking a joke between contractions!  

Nickster - dontcha just love Cbeebies?  

Purple - that diet advice sounds codswallop to me! I ate loads of salads and cold foods, myself. If cold foods stopped one getting preggers the human race would die out! Relaxation is the thing, not special diets. One therapist told me not to eat pork in any form, as it mimicked human tissue!  

Ange - six is great! Hope they're all juicy fertile, implanty ones!

Laura - are you ok petal? Packing up? I watched quads being born on the telly last night - amazing! they were billions-to-one identical sharing the same placenta. I had tears in my eyes when they were all ok.

Jo - awwww, it's you having the pup! We want a picture please! I've got your message on ** - I'll add you!

Morning Beachie!

And hello everyone else - what's happening today?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Heather = good news on the antrals - that's a pretty healthy count!!

Nix - I got "madwife" from miranda since that what she called her's!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Emmachoc - i'm another Bravissimo fan, these knockers have to look perky when clothed, cause they sure don't when i'm not   That's the only reservation i have on PG (silly one really), i'm a 32F now, what the hell am i going to go up to   Have you tried the clothese (obviously not recently), they even do pjs now  

Jo M - don't suppose you could have a natural pg  

Miranda - i have horses at the bottom of my garden   DHs family have worked on the gallops for years, very famous in horsey circles for cutting grass and jumps  

Anyone see Holby City this week - i watched the second programme this morning, made me very late for work with red eyes  

DH's birthday at the weekend, 37, must remember to change my signature  , probably out for a drink after footy tomorrow night, i expect it will be my last blowout before next t/x  . MIL is coming down to see him at the weekend, i think that's what she is finding the worst about her move, being 1-2 hours away with no transport, bless her  

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey all!

Just heard from Laura - she's been having contractions since Tuesday, though the hospital can't give her anything to slow them down till Monday, which is 24 weeks, so she's on proper bed rest right now.

She sends her love.

xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh blimey!  Give her our love Mira


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

ooohh, I wondered where she was. Oh yes, Like Nix says, give her our love and tell her we are thinking of her.xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

well, I decided to take your advice Nix and Heather, and take it easy today. I have managed to have a shower and get dressed. 

But I did make a bad decision and watched that blooming 'Sex Education Show' that I missed the other night. I am thoroughly depressed now - according to them it's virtually impossible for me to get pg, being over 37 and my mum having had an early menopause. Oh, and I'm a bit overweight and like my wine. In fact i ticked all the boxes of warning signs except the smoking one. Nix - be glad you can't see it. I'm kidding myself that I can get preganant i think. I'm beginning to realise I need to talk to DP about the fact that its not gonna happen without tx, and can we face it, instead of burying our heads in the sand? B ugger, B ugger Bugger. Feeling very negative.

On a brighter note I will post a piccie of the pups if I can work out how!
jo x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

just seeing if my picture has loaded - doesn't look like it! How do I load my own picture on from the computer?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey fishface!  Hope your DH has a lovely birthday and you enjoy the blow out, as you say hopefully will be the last one for a long while.

xxx

PS 32F??  I was def hiding behind the door when the boob gene was being handed out... or maybe I went through the door walking on my hands as it all seems to have landed on my  instead!   

xxx

Oops hey Jo, take no notice of that stupid programme!  My gynae told me that has bugger all to do with it. My Granny had 3 kids and was preg with my youngest aunt at the same time my mum was preg with me and had no gynae probs whatsoever but my mum had an ectopic and a still birth either side of me and a then hysto at the age of 30 something due to massive fibroids and well you know what happened to me... like financial investments, "past performance is not a reliable indicator of future performance...!"

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't worry Nix - you're proportioned in the all the right places, at least you get to wear cool halternecks, your pics are stunning   Just think my 32F's are already defeating gravity and by the time i'm granny age i'll be tripping over them  

Miranda - please give Laura   from me too. I hope it wasn;t the excitement of the next house, i wonder if she'll still be able to move   Hope so  

JoM - so glad i didn't watch the programme, don't beat yourself up hun, we've all still got a chance


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Mir - I was starting to get concerned about Laura as she normally posts so much. If you're in contact send her hugest   and   . I'm thinking of them all.

fishface - ah bravissimo, I keep thinking I should have a splurge there to tempt fate for tx  34F here - do I win  My office chum says if I get pg I'll need scaffolding 

Jo - I'm glad I steered clear, but the telly simplifies everything and loves a scare/story. 'You'll probably be OK' doesn't make for 'interesting' viewing. Broad stats saying very little about you personally too. If I believed stats it was impossible that I recovered from my CFS/ME after 4 years ill and here I am, completely well for 10 years, so BAH to them 

Purple - I think Miranda's right, if cold foods stopped you getting pg, we'd have died out before the oven/microwave 

Nix - have a play with the ovaries yourself : http://www.nottingham.ac.uk/~brzhb1/ben/demo.html perhaps they're lucky 

Thanks for the  on my count  Still feel very relieved but it looks like they're overbooked for this cycle (calling me on Monday) and AF need to arrive bang on time to fit in next one before xmas break so it's in the hands of fate. At least if the count hasn't gone down since May I'm feeling less urgency. At least I could enjoy the beer festival in Nottingham next week with gusto


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hooray - i got it right, had to have a go - wonder why that is


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Afternoon ladies.

Just had my first scan (6 days of Gonal F in so far) and not really the greates news..only 2 or 3 follicles and maybe a small one..i was all set for cancelling the cycle but my consultant says to press on and keep injections up over the weekend and will go back to see him for another scan on monday...feeling pretty desperate at the moment..


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hold in there Natasha, it's really early days yet, a whole 6 days to go yet, plus the trigger shot. I grew one from nowhere between days 8 and 12 to that little one can definitely grow.

I know it's hard but it certainly is not over and I'm sure lots of other people here can back me up with lots of stories. Even if you only have 2 or 3 that's enough for EC too so it's not over in the slightest.

           
   
    ​
Heather x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fishface said:


> Hooray - i got it right, had to have a go - wonder why that is


me too!

Oh Tash hon, don't panic! Hot water bottle, loads of liquids and protein, it really does make all the difference! Seriously, just try it and you'll see the difference when you have your scan on Monday.   
xxx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

natasha - going to PM you now - HOLD ON xx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

You're all too good   

When the constultant came along with the photo and said 'You might be able to identify the ovaries yourself' I did feel like telling him I could write a whole blooming web site on the things   He's lovely though, I half feel like telling him all my problems and getting his expertise

(Did that sound dodgy?!)


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Not been on for a while and seems like I've missed loads!

First of all - CONGRATS Steph!!!! That's blooming fantastic news. So please for you and hope for us all!

My journey starts tomorrow. AF arrived today and so I'm booked in for 1st scan and then will start stimming tomorrow. I was quite suprised it was so soon but they said on the phone that onthe short protocol they don't waste any time. Bit nervous about injecting myself but must be fine, everyone else seems to cope alright. I've been prescribe Pureegon 300, not sure what that means, everyone else seems to have Gonal!

Can't believe the first one is about to start. So excited but soooooo nervous too. 

Yipppeeee!!!!!!
Lucy x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Heather and Nix - thank you!...am sitting here now with my hot water bottle glued to me and my second pint of water...althought eh way i feel i wish it were my second pint of wine!!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

A small glass of red wouldn't do you any harm - very good for the lining.

We'll all be sending you lots of    for folly growing over the weekend. Don't worry hun, it definitely aint over


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah!  Go on, have a glass of womb juice, preferably with a nice steak (as long as you're not veggie of course!) but that's a great tx meal I think

Ooh good luck LV!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

Love and best wished to *Laura*  

Well, I am now PUPO!!! Had day 2 transfer so embies only at 2 and 4 cell but they're back and hopefully snuggling in tight!! It was quite uncomfortable and they were about 30mins late so my bladder was fit to burst by the time they had finished, didn't hang around as had to dash to the loo!!!

Ladyverte - good luck with your ttx 

Natasha -  that those follies grow, plenty of time yet!!!

Hi to everyone else!!

Jal x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Congrats on your PUPO status Jal - visualise, visualise, visualise those embies snuggling in to their safe, warm new home


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Jal   PUPO girl

Quick question girls....if my clinic are stimming me till scan day 15 do you think the 2 larger follies will be ok if they have an egg, if they are only at 16 and 17mm it shouldnt effect how mature the eggs may be would it??  I am trusting the clinic but am a little worried but I huess they know what they are doing


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

I dont know much about follicle sizes but I am sure that they know what they are doing! It sounds like they really are doing everything they can to make this work for you.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Lucy - good luck sweetie. keep in touch with us.  

Natasha - I agree with what the others have said. And even if you get 2 eggs - that's more than enough, as it only takes 1. Like Tracey, who is going to tell us all about her BFP on monday after only collecting 1 or 2 eggs.  

jal - congratulations!!! When's your OTD?

Nix and Heather - thanks for the encouraging words about the programme. You did really help me, of course they're going to sensationalise it. I've had stern words with myself, and have things back in perspective a bit more. Heather - fantastic to hear that you recovered from your illness. Enjoy the beer fest!!!!

Well, we were told at the beginning of the week that DP was probably going to be made redundant (he works in the building trade which is really struggling at the moment). We heard today that it's not him going but someone else. So a huge relief for us for the time being (but not for his colleague!) So we are celebrating with a couple of glasses tonight  

jo x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Jo - glad your day ended on an up-point. My DH is a carpenter and he's counting his chickens at the moment. My friend was made redundant last week, she was a brick sales-woman!

Enjoy that well earned drink


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Jo - phew, bet you need that drink. Good news though

jameson - put your trust in the clinic, they'll have seen it all many times hun, you're in good hands   

Jal - keep that womb comfy and look after those little 'uns.        Make sure you are well looked after, you're doing an important job  

natasha - a few sips of red can only help  

I'm off to the pub now for a large brandy after this morning's scary scan.   See yous later

 to all

Heather xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Jo - don't watch sensationalist TV!!   And I agree with Nix - they always simplify the genetic components of these things.  First, you are NOT your mother (as is clear cos I think you said once your mum had been through menopause by the time she was your age and you haven't).  It always annoys me when people say to look to your mother for what is likely to happen to you on menopause.  It's a tad more complicated than that - the latest research suggests there are a LOT of genes involved in the genetic part (which isn't all of it anyway) and some of them may come from your dad!!  It wouldn't have helped Kate - my mum had regular, full on AF well into her 40s.  Plus, my mum and my aunt had menopause 10 years apart (Mum in late 40s and aunt in late 50s) and they had the same mother!!!   With alcohol - the late Anna Nicole Smith had a child at 38 and wasn't exactly a model of sobriety.  With weight - like all these things, it's probably only if you're at the extreme ends of things that there is likely to be a problem!  The fact is that if you are still having periods and don't have fallopian tube issues, you can still get pregnant!!  Heather is right too - "you'll probably be ok" doesn't make for interesting viewing. That programme sensationalised other things too - one episode I saw would practically have teens thinking they could catch an STD from a loo seat and that, if they had sex without a condom, they had 100% chance of picking one up.   Pleased about DP too, though bad for his colleague.

Nix - hope the monitoring is still going well!  Good to see you - you always make us smile! 

Fishy - 32F!!   

Purple - not sure on the food front; I read such conflicting things!  I would concentrate on eating healthily but don't deprive yourself.  

Heather - enjoy today, your brandy and your fabulous follie count!!  

Lucy - 300 of Puregon isn't a high dose - they must be quite hopeful for you and it does give some leeway if they want increase!  So pleased you are on your way!  It must be good to start. 

Natasha - you keep going hon!  It looks like you get some fab embies so you've every reason to feel positive!  and your consultant seems to agree and, as I've said before, fertility docs are not known for their positive attitude!!  

Jameson - hello there.  don't know much on follie growth but others will help! 

Jal - PUPO lady!!  Well done - hope those embies are snuggling in!   

Tracey - thinking of you and hoping Monday brings good news. 

Miranda - thanks for letting us know about Laura.  Please tell her we are all thinking of her and praying all is ok. 

love to everyone else!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Laura - just saw your news honey - thinking of you and sending loads of     your way. 

And lots of good lucks and       for those who need it x


A xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

you lot talk so much !!!!  

i am just popping in for a quickie... and to say to Mir.. tell Laura i am thinking of her and sending her lots of   vibes i really hope she and the triplet will be ok x

miranda.. hope your ok and Robert is doing good, he looks very handsome in his pics  

droogie.. well done on the antrals sounds good

jo.. dont think too much into that programme. to be honest i did not think it was that great, i thought the presenter was horrid at times and was interviewing that poor lady with the mc as if she was a journalist after a juicy story   not nice !!

nix.. you really make me   with your posts x

right no more time for personals, had all our adoption info today, so have CRB forms, medical forms etc etc to complete by Monday .. its like war and peace the size of them lol ,.,, so thats my weekend  

later girlies

xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

had my repeat beta HCG blood test today but the result wasn't back from the hospital to my GP's at 6pm, so will now have to wait till Monday - never mind - going to do my very best not to worry about it! 

Thanks for the advice re bras - I think I only really need a nice new soft support one for sleeping in to start with, as you say they are bound to grow anyway! Like you Emma I like to fall asleep on my front and it's suddenly become sooo uncomfortable! (Not that I'm complaining!  ) Had a quick look in M&S earlier but the only one I liked they didn't have my size in (36D) and it was an end of line. Going to a department store next week so will look at the different ranges then. 

I drove past a road crew doing some resurfacing earlier - there was a big wave of tarmac smoke going across the road - held my breath as that makes me want to hurl at the best of times but still got a lungful which made me feel very  !

*Laura* - have texted you but just wanted to say again - thinking of you and the bubs loads, and please don't hesitate to pick up the phone if there's anything I can do/get for you (or if you would like Paul and I to bring you some cake  or come play snap with you! or anything!) - am only half hour away! 

*Jal* - congratulations PUPO lady!  hope those embies are snuggling in for the long haul and that the  doesn't drive you too  ! Good luck!    when is official test date?

*Ladyverte *- good luck for starting treatment tomorrow   
*
Jameson* and *Natasha* - sending you both lots of follie-growing vibes    

*Droogie* - glad the antral count went well  - enjoy that brandy! 

*Em* - hope she comes soon, and with as little pain as possible!   

*Popsi* - good luck with all the forms!   

Sorry for no more personals - gotta go cook some dinner! Lots of love and  to all xxx
Steph xxx


P.S. Think I have managed to get the list into better shape with most of the newbies added - please let me know if I've got anything wrong!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - due to start October/November '08*Angel55*
2nd IVF - due to start October '08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment 20/07/08, treatment in August 2008? *Droogie (Heather)*
2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - hopefully November 2008*Fishface*2nd ICSI - due to start late October/November '08 *Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - hopefully October/November 2008 *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - start downregging end Sept '08 (1st IVF cancelled 30/07 due to poor response) *Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - start drugs very soon! *Sam22*Secondary infertility after birth of DD, ttc naturally for a couple of months before 1st IVF?*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Shelly38*2nd IVF - consultation at Lister 10/10/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - IVI Alicante, Spain - September/October 2008 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Jameson777*2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - EC 03/10/08 *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - start stimming 04/10/08 - EC ??/10/08 *Natasha6*3rd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Ali May*
2nd IVF - September 2008 - testing 10/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - testing ??/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - testing 06/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*1st IVF -Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - tested negative 18/03/08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - try again ??r 2008  *Latestarter*2nd ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response 09/07/08  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - cancelled due to poor response  - trying again September '08 with SP *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*5th IVF - 15 eggs - 6 fertilised - tested negative 07/08  - had adoption meeting/has monitoring cycle at ARGC 08/08 *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - one immature egg failed to fertilise  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Abdncarol*  on 1st IVF - Aberdeen - first scan ??/08/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - tested positive 13/08/08*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*Inconceivable*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - 3 transferred - tested positive 20/08/08 - 1st scan ??/08/08*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 09/09/08 *Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/03/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit, Czech Republic - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - 1st scan ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura      will text you shortly, thinking of you all, get lots of rest x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Girls.....xx

Still trying to keep up   

Fishface.....Hey hun.......Thats what I was gonna say 32F  your just showing off now     I see you DH is Chippy! mines a plumber....x well he does everybody elses plumbing except Oooooh.....ours   had a leaky bath for the last 9 months and it finally got sorted last week end 

Natasha.....Hey there sweet..  I am really sorry you didnt get the results you wanted at your scan......but hang in there chic you never know what could happen in the next couple of days.....     take care hun...x  

Purple.....I hope your feeling a little better today hun....  

Jal.....*CONGRATS *        on becoming PUPO .....I love that word 

Steph....THANK YOU for adding me 

Big Big Hellos to you all....x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry my lovelies - no energuy for personals, but just to say that everyone on my ******** should get a friend suggestion from me - it's Jo MacMillan, OK?

Add her now!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey ladies...

Blooming heck you girls can talk!!

Firstly Laura!      and     for you sweetie, thinking of you!

Jal congrats on being PUPO!!! you're leading the way for me and Fish!

Steph! how are you doing hunny? cant wait for your scan so you can let us know how your little one(S) are doing! I'm joining the twins gang, I think you have 2 in there! Just regarding the list, thanks for doing such a great job, I'm down regging at mo with EC booked for week of 3/11 however that depends on my response

To all you lovely ladies, thanks for the dietry advice, made me giggle    must say though not had awful headaches I had last time so far, but then have changed alot.... drinking more water, diet and accu so could be any one of them!

Little jenny take the coil out.... see what happens!

Hugs to everyone else

P>S how do I join you ladies on ********?

That's if you want me  

Sx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you ladies for being so friendly and welcoming to a new kid on the block.

Steph - how do you keep track of all that? What a fantastic list! Really helpful, didn't realise there were so many ladies, no wonder it's a fast moving thread.

What's the general consensus on drinking on tx? Do I have to give up my vin rouge straight off?!

Lucy x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

purple, I am v easy to find on face book as I wasn't very imaginative when I decided my ff name - tracey mohabir is my real name.

Poor Laura. Miranda, tell her I am thinking of her and  everything will be OK. Do you know why they can't give her anything until Monday?

Steph. M&S bra fitters will tell you you can't wear under-wired bra's when pg but I did. I am to vain and I need a bit of help to keep mine perky! I did wear soft ones in bed though. To save buying two kinds I bought soft breast feeding bra's for sleeping through the pregnancy.

I don't know if it is the done thing to post sponsorship links on here. Apologies if not but here goes. Max is doing a sponsored walk in memory of his brother Marcus with nursery on Tuesday. It is in aid of a children's hospice. Here is the link to a justgiving page if anyone feels able to sponsor him.
www.justgiving.com/stevemohabir

I must say I am now finding it impossible to keep up my PMA. I reallly stupidly tested this morning. I didn't really think about it, I just got it out of the cupboard and wee'd. Of course it was negative but I keep thinking that it was an early response senstive one and shoudl have showed a feint line. I also have possible AF feelings. I think I am going to go mad before Monday.

Jal, congrats on being PUPO. Enjoy the first week of your 2ww - the second week drives you mad.

Ladyverte. The girls on this thread will tell you to keep drinking red wine (maybe not a bottle a night though) as it is meant to improve blood flow to the womb. I don't know where this info comes from but I didn't need to be told twice. I had a glass this lunchtime

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey tracey, have added you and sent a note that it's purple 

X


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Tracey - you naughty thing testing - mind you I think you have done pretty well to last so long!! It is too early to show your real result so please just hang in there now until Monday and I am sitting here willing you to get a BFP!! Try not to focus on those feelings being AF, they are your embie getting snuggled in tight silly!!! Just a few more sleeps until you can be put out of your misery!! 

PMA is so hard to maintain - I am not really posting at the moment as I feel so utterly despondent!! I find that it comes in cycles, I have decided that I want to bounce out of bed tomorrow and try and make the day a positive one, currently CD48 and no P! Oh well it will be the Provera from Monday and hope that works!! 

SO absolutely lovely that Max is doing the sponsored walk in memory of Marcus, what a completely wonderful way to remember him. 
      

To everyone else


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tracey, just seen the pix of Max and marcus, your boys are beutiful and so lovely that max is doing this in memory of Marcus, I will definately check out the sponsorship!

    for monday! lets hope you get your hearts desire!

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Purple - thanks, oh and I love your real name.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like everyone is trying to sponsor - cannot connect through!!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks sweetie, must say you make beautiful babies!

I'm sure marcus will enjoy watching over max do this for him! xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Ally.  Did I see on ** that you and ben went to the River Cafe.  I have always wanted to go.

Beachy. Just looked at your Rome photos on ********.  They have made me want to go.

It is really hard to remember who is who on **.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Tracey - can't stop as I'm watching Wire in the Blood! But wanted to reply - Laura will be 24 weeks on Monday, and they can't give steroids etc till then - too dangerous for the babies.

Purple - I shouild be the only Miranda on Tracey's list! If not, I'm the circus one...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening all, just having a nightcap and catching up, been to watch the Duchess today and it was excellent.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thsanks Miranda have added you!

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey - you will have to come and meet me for lunch - I work next door - and we get a special lunch menu which is £15-20 for 3 courses !!! In April there was a bad fire there and they have been refitting it ever since - today was a soft opening and we were invited for free!!!!  Did cheer me up for the afternoon  

Sleep well Pupo lady -


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Mir, Beach and purple x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Ally!

Purple - I've added you back!

Tracey - have you tested again today?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a quick note for Tracey - slap on the wrist for you for testing too early!!   You can't tell anything from that and your AF pains may just be the same as Kate had for the last few days of her 2ww


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Morning ladies

Any news on Laura ?

I am after some advice, I have just ordered some DHEA to see if there is a small chance that nature will take its course.. do i take 75mg per day.. and if so do i space them out or take the full dose together

Thanks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You're meant to take 50mg in the morning and 25 at night Pops, but the world won't fall in if you don't!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mir .. thats what i will do then when they arrive .. cheers ma dear


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Popsi - good idea to take it - you just never know  i just took 3 x 25mg and it gave me a headache - if I take 50 am then 25 pm I dont get the headache - dont know why I did it really as I had decided to go down to 50mg! One of the hardest things about IF is constantly worrying if you are doing things right, I am constantly changing things and changing them back, starting chinese herbs then stopping them, increasing/ reducing doseages etc!! Need to set out a plan and stick to it, live and die by my decisions!!!  

What is everyones view on L'arginine?? Too late for me? I am supposed to start tx end of month/ beg of Nov.

Morning Mir - yes please keep us updated on Laura - thinking about her loads xxxx Must be so hard for her xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Miranda 

Please send my love and best wishes to Laura. Is she at home or in hospital? 

Rachel x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
LB - hope you are OK hun    Thinking of you
Mirra - let us know if any updates. Hope Bob ok. Balamory is on the telly now! Looks a nice place! Just spent a fortune on playpen, high chair, travel cot   
Steph - how's the MS?  
Popsi - good idea - you never know......
Hi Rachel  
Jal - well done on the PUPO state   Take it easy
Tracey   for testing early..... are you testing every day now or stopped for a few days? I am sure that result will change  
Ally - don't know much about arginine sorry  
Purple - how is the down reg going?
LJ - how is the co-habiting going? Coil out yet - its OCtober you know, don't put it off too long! Is Kate planning a normal delivery or section?
Lady vert - think its OK to do everything in moderation during treatment until 2WW. I had a few glasses of wine at a wedding when I didn't know I was pregnant - that's life for you!
What is everyone up to? bit cold here. DH is in the garden making raised beds. My turn later maybe - prob the torrential rain will have arrived by then   
Love to all
nickster x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Nicks - oo, you and your paid leave! I had a highchair given to me by a neighbour and the travel cot (given by my sister) will be his playpen too!

I do all this so cheaply, then my mum went out and spent £130 on an outfit for him!   £40 on a ruddy woolly hat! 

Rachel - she's at home - or she was yesterday - I'll text and check.

Ally - I took L-arginine for a couple of months beforehand, but doubled it to two capsules for the last month. Watch out for cold sores!

Right - time for Laura's daily update text! Are you there dear?

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh! Oh! Oh! I'm so excited! Emmachoc's baby is HERE!!!!!!

It's a boy! Weighing in at 7lb 6oz - name yet to be decided. He was born at 7.23 this morning - 3.23pm Honkers time.

Whoooooooo! 

Lots of love to the wee man from the Robertson household!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

More info - Emma was induced, had an epidural and the whole thing lasted just 4.45 hours - way to go!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

To Emma and DH, many many congratulations on the birth of your son xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Not been on again all week so sorry for losing the thread (and the plot most of the time!!).

Mirra - Is Laura OK, what's happening?

Emma - Well done mrs. A huge congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby boy           

Not good news for me unfortunately, I went back for my follow up at Bupa and my consultant has diagnosed Adenomyosis. Apparaently its Endometriosis's nasty arsed cousin. Apparanetly it's quite rare to have both but aren't I just the luckiest girl around. I've got to go in on Wednesday for a Hysteroscopy and also a laparoscopy as they've also found some large cysts near to my right ovary.

Beachy - Thanks for the lovely card this morning sweetie, you really are a lovely friend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Had our nieces and nephews last night for our last overnight stay before Oz  

Hope you are all ok girls. Going downstairs now as my PC is in the loft room and it's bloody freezing up here...bbrrrrrrrrrr

Love to you all
Sarah xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah   bet they loved being with you last night x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya babes

My PC had a brain freeze before while we were on ********. I had to log out and back in again.

We had a lovely night with the kids and Lexie cried her eyes out when they were goin as she wanted to stay with us, bless.

What a miserable day today is. Fed up with all of this rain.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ah bless her....it's horrid out there isn't it..hate it when it's so windy and cold.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS 

EMMA and DH

on the birth of

your baby boy

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph xxx 

            ​


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Congratulations Emma and DH on the birth of your lovely little boy     
          you must  be both over the moon, look forward to a photo soon x

swinny.. sorry to hear your news   as if endo is not enough !! ..


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Fantastic news re Emma - a little boy!! woohoo! for some reason I had it set in my mind that she was having a little girl - maybe because her ticker had a pink background?  4.45 is excellent going - well done Em!!  Looking forward to hearing all about it and seeing photos of your little man! 

*Sarah* - so sorry to hear about the adenomyosis  - is it something they can operate on hon? Sending you huge    cos you sound like you need them. 

*Laura *- thinking of you loads - hope you're OK 

*Mira* - £40 for a hat??  eek! what was it knitted out of? spun gold? lol

I am currently crocheting a pretty baby blanket for SIL at the moment - keeps my hands busy in the eves (I still have the odd ciggie craving!  not that I physically want a ciggie any more (bleuuggh!) - just my hands get twitchy for something to play with!)

 to everybody else - been catching up on housework today as it all got a bit neglected in this week's excitement - but has really whacked me out and I haven't really even done anything strenuous! Sorry for no more personals - going to go have a kip methinks!

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aww Congrats to Emma and DH on the birth of your son!

Swinny hon, sorry the follow up didn't bring better news...  there's a lovely French lady called Futuremummy on here that has adenywotsit and has done loads of research on it, if you need any info I'm sure she won't mind you contacting her. She usually posts on the old holiday dreams cycle buddies thread but you should be able to find her using the search facility if you can't find the thread....

Hiya Steph!  

Mira - what has your mother been smoking?  40squids for a baby hat?!    !!! 

Any news from Laura

Love to all
xxx

PS I think I am finally going baby mad - I swear my jeans smell of baby puke and I'm sure I washed them since I last saw my mate with the baba!  Maybe it's my new fabric softener...?


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to pop on and say congrats to Steph      and Emma   - fantastic news !!

Me and Olivia are fab - she is standing up and crusing around the furniture and has three teeth, but still no hair     She is a very active little girl - she's only 10 mths old - where has my baby gone !!!

Hi to Laura, Mir, beach and Nicki - any any of the other ''old girls'' who remember me   

Pin xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Pin!  

Emma - Huge congrats hon!

Just popping on quickly to say hello, contractins all calmed down now but  still resting.  We moving today so will be offline until the internet is sorted.. will be first thing on my list!

Can't really read back as belly hurting sitting here but £40 for a hat Mirra! You best post a piccie! Is it a diamond encrusted crown??

Thanks for all your well wishes, means alot.  

Love to you all, and look after yourselves.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LB-    will text youlater  on, hope the move goes well xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Pin!

I keep wondering when Robert's hair will come in - I may have to invest in a wee toupee for him!

Steph - that's the thing! It ain't spun gold, it's a woolly hat! the socks cost 20 quid!   For that money I'd have liked to buy a tiny kilt in the family tartan or something, but Christian Dior it is, as the shop doesn't do refunds... How's the sickness?

I had it in my mind Em was having a girl too - but I'm so glad she's got a boy, as we haven't had many on this thread yet! Oddly, the babies in my village are all boys - three were born on the same day!

Nix - what had that baby been eating?  

Sarah - so sorry to hear you have double trouble on the womb front. Hope they can blitz it for you and you can get those embryos back tout de suite (Nix - is that right? I can't remember my French!)

Hi Beachie! Smooches to ya!

And you Andrea!  

xxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Back after my kip - feel better now and looking forward to an evening watching SCD. 

No queasiness today, but then I haven't been out and about smelling stuff iykwim I am champing at the bit to get my blood test result on Monday to put my mind at rest re whether I have symptoms or not etc 
*
Laura* - so glad you're OK sweetie and that everything has settled down - been thinking about you loads. Good luck wiht the move - hope you have got lots of helpers to help you pack/unpack/shift everything about - take it easy hon and look forward to seeing you back online again 

*Pin* - Hi hon and thanks  love the photo of OJ - she's growing up fast - still a little munchkin though!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Afternoon!

Just a quickie from me, before I drive to Brum to see Stevie

Yay for Emma!! Give her my love      Photos soon I hope   Wishing you every happiness for the family

Tracey - keep away from the sticks, if it was accurate now, they'd tell you to test now   Keeping everything crossed for you for Monday      

Laura - great to have you back hen, and I'm glad things have settled down, been sending you    

   to all 

Heather xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

[fly]EMMA AND DH - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! [/fly]
That was a quick labour for an induction!  Well done you! Pictures ASAP please.      

Pin - lovely to see you and OJ! Don't they get big quickly? She looks lovely hun. Are you thinking of having any more?? 
Droog - enjoy Stevie!  Hope you don't find any floods - its wet in the midlands!
LB - good to hear from you. Glad all OK. Don't lift a finger with moving. When are they next checking you out?  
Mirra - £40 hat!!   I've had to buy alot as I haven't had much stuff from friends - they must think I can afford it all. I keep thinking about stuff I saw in their houses and wondered if they still needed it! Too cheeky to ask! i wanted a travel cot with a zip down side as the other sort kill my back. 
Swin - sorry about the adeno  not so easy just to zap that I think? Hope they have a plan for you. 
Nix - ah the joys of baby sick! 
Beach - hello dude - what's for tea? 
Steph - bet you can't wait til monday now. Hope all well pregnant lady! 
just been out in the garden in the rain! 
Love to all
Nickster


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My garden is a jungle Nicks - how's yours?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Another quickie - just off out!!

Emma - congratulations!!  Really fabulous news!

Laura - SO RELIEVED you are ok.  I was genuinely really worried!

Nicks - nice to see you and Emily Alice (love the latest pic). No Zita I won't leave it too long   - trouble is DP's health problems mean we are supposed to delay a couple of months now cos he really wants to make sure nothing is seriously wrong with his immune system.  I can understand it but I don't think anything is really wrong (he is well enough to go to a stag weekend at the mo!!) so I am considering other "options".  I mean, the IUD isn't foolpoof is it??  An "accident" could still happen.    Feel really evil but don't want him being ill as excuse for getting cold feet.   

Ally - hope you are ok; you sound a bit overwhelmed hon.   I would stick with things - they are not going to do any harm.

Masses of love to everyone.


----------



## jojotall (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi all!!

I'm normally in another thread with the Lister girls but am also a poor responder so do keep an eye on this VERY active thread as well!!  

I'm having a bad day today, I have posted a question in the during treatment section but no one has responded to it yet.  I'm on day 9 of stimms today and have had bleeding.  Has anyone else experienced this and did it just ease off?  I phoned the Lister this morning and they said not to worry it's common...I just feel it's not natural to be bleeding at this point during stims.

Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Thank you.

Jo
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hhmmmn, Jo - I don't think it's that common or it would ring bells - I wonder why the Lister seems to think it's normal?

What sort of bleeding is it?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Trying to catch up after a year's neglect in the gdn Mirra!   Marestail has taken over some parts.....
LJ - yeah forgot about immune probs   what exactly is that?
Just watched the orphanage cos you lot were chatting about it ages ago - bit behind here. Good film, subtitles were a bit lacking though - think they had been done by someone without GCSE english  
jo - never heard of bleeding on stims - maybe your lining is very thick? Try not to worry if clinic says ok
Have fun all those on 'nights out'!  
NW


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

jo.. i think sometimes with all the strong drugs nothing is surprising.. if your clinic is ok well i would relax xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hello... realy logging off now...

Jo - I had some bleeding on my 2nd cycle and ended up with my best ever lining!  

XXX


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

laura.. thought you moved  .. you take good care of yourself and the 3 little ones xx keep us updated x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Jojo - are you on Lister's clomid protocol? If so then it will be a side effect of the clomid - the only time I ever had bleeding while stimming was when I was on Letrazole, which is similar to clomid and given for the same reason (to hopefully recruit some extra follies) - it was very light, and I was told it was normal - it didn't affect my lining either.

Good luck hon.


----------



## jojotall (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you so much girls, I just really feel like I'm going to get full flow AF, it's doing my brain in.  It's not bright red yet it's just brown but it's just like it is before I get a normal full flow....hell bells, i hope things are okay.  I'm quite reassured by Laura's response that she had bleeding and had the best lining ever, I hope that's the same for me.  I've got a scan on Monday so i hope bleedings stays away until then.  I'm on a long protocol with nafarelin and 450 of Gonal F as I'm a poor responder.  

I'll see if anyone else has replied in the other threads but I just KNEW you girlies would help me out.  

Thank you.

Jo
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The AF pains are a good sign that something is happening on your ovaries Jo!

I reckon you'll be bristling with follicles come scan day.  

Nickks - my garden's really geting to me! The weather's been too crap, then when it's been nice I've taken Robert out in his sun tent and he's hated it - baaaaah. I really want to move the bamboo, but have to get rid of a tree stump to do so and it's too long a job!  

Laura - hope it doesn't take too long for you to get back online!

Pregnant Steph - morning dear!

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

So glad that Laura is doing better. 

Emma.  Huge congratulations on the safe arrival of babychoc.  We can't wait to hear the gory details and see a pic of the beautiful boy.  

Steph.  Good luck for the blood tests on Monday.  When and were do you get a scan if you have had tx abroad?

Swinny.  Sorry to hear about your problems.  Can they do something to sort you out?  Have you got a web cam etc to keep connected with your family in OZ?  Its funny to think that years ago if someone moved to Oz their family wouldn't be able to see them for years.  My uncle emigrated in the 1970's and his mother only saw him once in the rest of her life as fares were so expensive and no computers.

Jojo - glad you could get some answers.  Like others said I'm sure that if the Lister aren't worried you shouldn't be either.  Good luck.

Popsi.  I read somewhere that if you take 75mg of DHEA that you should split it and take it with meals three times a day.  That's what I have been doing. I know from my friends who have adopted that the SW's said they like you to be taking contraceptive while going through the process.  My friends said they were but didn't - after 8+ years of ttc the last thing you want to do is start taking the pill.

Mirranda.  I'm sure bob will look gorgeous in his baby dior hat     On the hair thing, Marcus never really did grow much hair and he was 2!  At his nursery they used to have a hairdresser come in.  Marcus always used to go and sit on the seat like the kids having their cut and the staff used to have to let him down gently that he wasn't having a turn!  He was always so disappointed.

Nickiw.  Good luck in the garden on this lovely sunny day  

Ally.  Would love to come to lunch at the River Cafe one day.  You must be as fed up knicker checking hoping for AF as I am knicker checking hoping for her NOT to arrive.  

Littlejen.  I'm sure IUDs can just fall out by themselves  

Droogie.  How was Stevie Wonder from row 7 

Beachgirl.  No wonder you hate the rainy wheather with a name like beachgirl!

I have tested every day.  Now on day 13 and using early response pee sticks still not even the feintest of lines.  Feeling very despondent.  I have been using pee sticks I bought on ebay a few months ago.  I am hoping they are fakes or something.  Will go out and buy a new one tomorrow and test on OTD.  Don't want one of those digital ones as the actual words NOT PREGNANT are worse than a missing line!

Is there anyone out there who got a negative on day 13 and positive on day 14?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No no no!!!!!! The eBay sticks are RUBBISH!!!!

I bought the 10iu ones thinking they would be really early, but they didn't give me the faintest line until six days after the First Response ones!

Go get some proper ones!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Mirranda.  I will go to Boots later on.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

So many pages to catch up on!

Emma -

         ​
Masses of Congratulations to you and your DH! You must be over the moon!!!

Laura - thank goodness that things have calmed down! Been thinking about you loads and sending you so much       - You won't get this before you move but sending you loads of good luck with that too!

JoJotall - sounds like there are enough girls who have had this happen during their cycles so try not to worry too much and as Mir says the twinges are likely to be a VERY good thing!!

Steph - well done with the crochet, I too get the twitchy hands, I now havent smoked for 8 months and dont miss inhaling or the smell or anything but its the hand thing, should really get into something like crochet or knitting, I have had family sized green and blacks bars in my hands most nights!!  Has it all sunk in yet for you?? So happy for you x

Jo Mac - Try not to listen to those type of tv programs - if one thing is certain in IF, no one knows enough about it!! The top top consultants don't so how can a load of journalists dream of finding all the answers - it is b0llocks!!

Sarah - really sorry to hear that you have yet more to contend with now. It is really good that Futuremummy is on here and you can hopefully get some support and answers there, we are all still here too 

LJ - you naughty minx -  praying for a lovely accident some time soon!! I am sure your DP is not getting cold feet hon - but I guess the whole thing does end up being more scary for men, mind you they always have much worse 'flu' than everyone else too!!!

I am ok - yep overwhelmed is prob a good way of describing it, sometimes you just want a project manager who can take charge of your IF and make all the best decisions for you! I think I have formulated a plan....

Next tx - end of Oct (assuming AF hasnt stopped forever )
Failing that we will see what Jaya says - try diff protocols, maybe natural IVF.
If we come to the end of the road with what IVF can offer we will try naturally while i do chinese medicine, more acupuncture, CBT etc and just  for a flipping miracle!!
Only I will know when the time is right to think about 'other options', I have no idea at the moment when this will happen but not likely within next few years.

Nix - I just changed my fabric softener - HATE the smell of it - it is comfort pure - used to use fairy (much nicer) x Hope you solve the mystery! Where are you at the mo - here or there??

Girls - gardens - both my gardens not looking great at the moment - one needs a prune and the other needs a mow  I tend to give up on both around this time of year.

I had a much better day yesterday - quite constructive - getting ready for the trip to NY next week which I am finally allowing myself to get happy about. Got my provera prescription and am planning to take Mon - Fri - AF should come 3-5 days after that meaning wednesday week, then its 2 - 3 weeks on pill and then go go go. I am worried about doing the tx when my AF hasnt come naturally though, dont really know what that means for it?

Tracey honey - those bloody cheap tests are notorious, you must make sure you get a quality one for your test tomorrow. I have never got to that point so cannot offer more advice but I am sure i have heard these stories on here before so please stay   

Yep you are right about the knicker testing - have given up now though - start the provera tomorrow - disappointed though x

Please come over for lunch - it would be really lovely 

Must make some porridge (really yummy with dates and coconut)- speak later x Hello to so many I have missed out


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I had a bacon and cheese bagel for breakfast and it was really yummy.  DH now making me a skinny decaf latte.

He should do, generally he is a wonderful DH but hasn't really taken any notice of my tx at all this time.  I am half to blame as I don't bring the subject up but if I do he just has a concerned look on his face and rubs my hand or something equally useless.  Sorry, that turned into a rant.

Enjoy NY Ally.  Any shoppinng planned?
I loved your comment about both gardens getting neglected in the winter


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi all, 

I haven't been my usual overly chatty self the last few days.  I've been feeling really down and my "fear of anything social" seems to have crossed a new frontier and extended to the internet..  I have been lurking around just haven’t had the courage to join in    

Tracey – sending all lots of hugs for tomorrow.    .  Everyone will be thinking of you. 

Laura - I was so happy to hear your ok.  I was wondering why the NHS couldn't send an obgyn to your house to sit by your bed and look after you until the triplet were out safely - yeah I know, wouldn't it be great if I was in charge of NHS  budgets     I'm only new,  but I could feeelll the tension flying around the world from all these women on PR who love you. 

Ally - what is CBT?  Have a great time in NY..... eat lots and enjoy the BIIIGG portions – all the food is so big in NY. My kind of cafes!

Miranda, what’s L’argline? I can’t believe a pill exists that isn’t on the bench in my kitchen! Does anyone have any info they could send me on this? 

I was soooo hoping I was pregnant this month – it’s the first month in a long time I’ve had positive signs.  OPK positive for LH, had "fertile" mucus, temp dip then rise, plus my LH surge just happened to coincide with my first appointment at the Lister where they did a Pelvic Ultrasound and said they thought I had ovulated that day. I peed on the stick – waaayyy to early naughty me, and did get a tiny tiny, palest quarter of a line. I'd pretty much convinced myself this was it.

But it was not to be, AF arrived last night.  I’m so sad, and didn't sleep much last night. But I'm trying to pull my head up and focus on this month now.  

I finally have a plan with the Lister….. so I feel a bit less in limbo with them.  Cycle monitoring this month, followed by a laproscropy if not pregnant (there is reason to believe I may have some damage to my tubes or other bits), followed by IVF in Feb 09.  I know this seems like a long way off, but apparently they don’t do much IVF in Dec \ Jan.  I’ve been told by my consultant at the Lister that trying naturally might be best for me anyway, as if they can stimulate me she doesn't expect more than 1 or 2 eggs.  

So so hard to know what’s best to do.  I’m doing Chinese herbs, and asked my doctor about DHEA. She doesn’t want me to do it as she thinks I’m doing too much – she’s probably right!  She’s not being “salesy” though, she genuinely asked if I want to take a break with her for a while and do DHEA then come back to her if I want. 

I’m tempted just to take it and not tell her….but could one reduce the effects the other? Has anyone done both?  Hhmmm more reading to do on the effects of combining the 2.  I wish there was some way to have all the answers. 

Dear me – so sorry I’m being a downer on the positive PR thread.  Right, enough moping, off to take a shower and convince DH to go shopping. It’s raining and cold so he can’t honestly have an excuse not to go! 

Sam


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey - shopping planned - really really cannot afford it though but really need cheering up so am bound to flex the flexible friend (or enemy).

Sam - Dont worry - I dont think you have been negative - anyway I have won that competition in the last week or so!!!

CBT is Cognitive Behavioural Therapy - see this article - very interesting 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5098454.stm and this http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-wellbeing/features/fertility-coaching-can-it-help-women-conceive-852745.html I have been seeing a counsellor but it didnt suit me that well. I felt like I was asking of a massage and being stroked instead!! Maybe CBT is a bit more proactive so I thought I would give it a go... cannot seem to find out how to find someone in West London though?

So sorry that you havent got your BFP this month, but you have to remember that it is so so positive that you are ovulating it really is and if not this month then next month! You are young in IVF terms and although we will be given the doom and gloom about egg quality time is really on our side. What was your FSH??

Great about your plan with the Lister - One thing we can be sure of is that we are in the right place - they are the best for us. Did they discuss what sort of protocol they would put you on in the new year?? It is going to be hard waiting for it to come around but hopefully you will be pregnant before then. But for the moment try and look at the next few months as prep time, doing all the vits, acu, yoga, sleep, sleep, sleep, lots of cuddles and love from your DP. I read that it takes a whopping 5 months for a follicle to reach ovulation so everything you have been doing up until now and moving forward willl be so important for your treatment. This thought is really keeping me going, I was diagnosed end Jan, adopted healthy lifestyle and gave up smoking in early feb, had first tx beg of June, am hoping this next tx will be more successful with more 'healthy' time under my belt!!

Re DHEA and Chinese Herbs - I have had a lot of problems deciding what to do for the best and have been a bit stop and start with the herbs. I spoke to my herbalist on thurs and he said that they really could not hurt and would prob help a lot with my hormone imbalance (bad at the mo - on CD50 or so!) and that it was really fine to take with DHEA. So I am going to give them a go for a few weeks before tx (will stop at tx though) and I have been on DHEA for 3 months now - initially 75mg - now on 50mg.

Big kiss to you - I really understand how hard each day can be. 

Ally x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Tracey.. just a quick reply i know they SW want you to use contraception once your approved and before matching.. but i figure thats about 8 months away at the moment, so we going to try now while we can as once approved we would not take any chances of spoiling our dream...before we are approved can pull out anytime and nobody gets hurt xx hope this makes sense


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, so much to catch up on!!!

Can't remember what I last updated!!! I have 2 embies on board - 2 day transfer, I was told they were grades 2/3 2 cell and 4 cell so not fantastic but   they snuggle in tight. I am having horrible side effects from the cyclogest, I couldn't move from the house yesterday as was freezing, stomache cramps, feeling sick and a bad bad case of the runs but seemed to have calmed down a bit today - only been to the loo about 4 times (TMI!!) - is this normal for cyclogest, can't help thinking it can't be doing the embies much good!! After making DP stay in with me yesterday I have let him have an afternoon of football down the pub with his mates. I am trying to keep busy and have a lovely beef stew in the oven and am about to make a toffee apple tart!!!

Laura - So happy things have calmed down and hope the move went well, looking forward to seeing you back on line  
Tracey - NY, I am so jealous!!!!! It would be rude not to do shopping and lots of it, after all with the $ rate everything is at leat 1/2 price so really you are saving money!!
Sam - sorry you din't get your +ve result this month but sounds like the Lister is the plave for you to be and you'll get that much longed for result in the next few months!  
Ally -    - good luck with the stage of the journey, certainly sounds like you are doing everything you possible can, you put me to shame!!
Emma - can't remember if I said congratulations but no harm in saying it again   CONGRATS to you both!!!!
Tracey - hope you're hanging in there and have bought another test     

Hi to Swinny, Sam, Popsi, Nix, Jo Mac, LJ, Miranda, Droogie, Beachie and all those I have missed!!!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend!!

J x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - CBT is great!  I have done that in low times and it is about the only form of "counselling" which worked for me.  I'm not one for whom "talking about it" helps so CBT is more practical!  Glad you have a plan formulated - there is still a lot you can try so don't give up!    Also, if the Lister felt it was necessary to wait for a "natural" AF they wouldn't prescribe the stuff to kick start it.  So don't worry about that.  Do remember though that your last treatment was still fairly recent so it could still have impacted AF a bit.  Also remember that all that has happened is that it looks like you have missed an AF.  Not altogether a shock with the amount of stress you have been under and certainly there is no reason to think she has gone forever!!  

Sam - Really sorry you didn't get your BFP this month but, seriously, all those signs are SO GOOD.  You have cause to be positive  ! I really don't see how DHEA would interfere with Chinese medicine - it's working towards the same aim.  I would ask what she means by "doing too much" and how DHEA interracts with chinese medicine.  I know that the "orginal" DHEA case lady who froze all those embryos was also doing weekly acupuncture so those two seemed to interract well.  I just don't know enough about the herbs.  Also, Kate was told she'd get about 2 eggs (I think "you wil be lucky to get 3" was the phrase) but she managed a magnificent 5 so they cannot always tell! 

Tracey - wishing you luck for tomorrow


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks gals - you are right I should be positive, I'm going to try to be more positive and stop giving up before I've even had my first tx!  I've also got to do something about being positive about my social life, I can't keep inventing excuses not to see anyone.

LittleJen - thank you for pointing that out about Kate - your so right I never know what surprise maybe in store for me.  Was Kate taking DHEA.

Ally - thanks for the links re CBT.... I'll be on the hunt to find someone is West London also - do you think we could all go and great big fat group discount   .  When do you fly to NY?  My DH is going tomorrow for the week so I'll be a single lady with full authority over the remote - lots of desperate housewives for me. OK, will stop staring at the DHEA and start popping it instead....... I don't know why but I'm so scared!  Other than acne, mild hair loss and insomnia - which I may not even get - I've read nothing but great things about this wonder drug.  I've also read about an egg being affected by everything you do for 5months before ovulation ... maybe that's why DHEA takes 4 months to work? Should be just on cue for your next cycle Ally.  

Jal - great news, snuggle in tight little ones! Sorry I have no advice on the side effects .....

Lots of love to all.... happy Sunday night.

Sam


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, sorry I've been AWOL, but have been dealing with Complaint against the hospital and the inquest which was the week before last about my angel baby boy. I have at times been lurking I must confess and jumped on last week to congratulate Steph. I am in the 2ww, if no joy which I don't think there will be I am starting stimms again next week for another IVF/PGD cycle in Istanbul - will have monitoring here first and fly out later once/if things are happening. I am very undecided about whether to go on my own or take hubby and my other two kids with me. Hubby left sample so I could go back on my own, only thing is I can't walk to hospital so would always have to use taxi's from Taksim to go there which Im worried about. For my Istanbul fellows if you went on your own, how did you find it? Did you feel safe or did you prefer it when your DH got there? 

Good luck to everyone on treatment, look forward to catching up with everyone's news.

Take care love Karen xxx.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I started stimming yesterday, can't quite believe it's underway. The scan was all normal and so far so good. I feel a bit nauseus this evening but it's bearable. Anyone know why you take the drugs in the evening?

Jal - best of luck with your embies, lots of +tve vibes for a safe snuggle

Sam - sorry it wasn't the news you wanted but I hope that the fact you're on track with the Lister and hopefully feel a bit more in control will help

Laura - don't forget to take all the price tags off your shopping in case customs gets too nosy!

Thanks for the tips about the eBay tests, I won't bother ordering any then!

Quick Q about follies. At my scan at UCH last time around on day 3 they said I had 5 follies, yesterday at the Lister she didn't say there were any but when I asked about it she said I looked completely normal and she wouldn't expect to see any follies. Tad confused why last time they said I had 5? Any ideas? 

Thanks ladies
Lucy x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Sam - where are you in West London then? I will let you know if I find any CBT people - looks interesting eh?? Don't beat yourself up about the socialising thing, I have barely seen anyone since January, I am not saying this is okay because I clearly need a rocket up my bum but you need to do things at your own pace, you cannot force things, you should not have to, being told you have POF is absolutely shattering, having said that I think we need to focus on the fact that there are not 100% diagnosis's and that we are touch wood still having cycles. Any medical profession worth their salt will say that there is still huge amounts they don't know about IF and that they are shocked and confused regularly at the pregnancies they see in all sorts of weird and wonderful cases! So hang in there hon - enjoy having the remote to yourself and don't worry about forcing the socialising, one step at a time, I have started seeing people over the past few months and it has been great but I am always quite tired (i think its the stress of it) so I try not to take on too much in any week! Oh and we fly on Wednesday morning!

LittleJen - Hiya hon - oh good glad you think that the CBT is a good idea - just cant find anyone - will look into it when I get back. Feeling more positive today - went to the gym and had a really good work out - improves things dramatically!! Thanks so much for all your support Jen - it really does mean the world to me!

Tracey honey - been thinking about you all day - really sending so much       your way love   Praying for a BFP tomorrow!

Laura - doubt you are online yet but just to say thinking of you hon x I didn't realise you were moving so very soon!!

Jal - Congrats PUPO lady - thanks for your words earlier - not that much of saint though really!! Your toffee apple pud sounds so lovely I don't have anything yummy to eat at all!! 

Hope you all have a lovely evening - about to watch Tess of the D'Urbevilles - love it xxxx

Lucy - I think the UCH did an antral follicle scan where they check your resting follicles (unstimulated) - they do this to get an idea of how you will respond to stim drugs - At the lister I dont think they check the antrals at general scans, I think they just have a look at ovary size, check no cysts and check womb etc. Therefore I think that it is good news that they said everything is ok. I am sure you still have at least 5 antrals and you will see them growing nicely at your first scan!! You take the drugs in the evening i think so that it gives them a chance to check your blood results (which they may take on scan day) to see if you need to increase/ decrease your dose. Hope that helps x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks so much Ally, you've put my mind at rest


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey - got everything crossed for you hon xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck tracey   x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just to let you kinow it is a BFN from me.  AF is just starting too.  Feel thoroughly gutted.  Going out now so I don't end up wallowing around the house feeling miserable.  Will check in later.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Tracey I'm so sorry. How horrible - it's so gutting.

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Tracey I am absolutely gutted for you   this is so so unfair - really wanted this for you x Look after yourself and your DH today hon x   Will be thinking of you x


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Tracey, I am so sorry for you    

Ali xxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Tracey, I'm so sorry. Don't know if there is anything anyone can say to make you feel better.


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Tracey - really really sorry to hewar your news   

Back at work today and lots to catch up on so will try to catch up later!!

Jx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Tracey - oh so sorry hon - wasn't the news we were all hoping and praying for. Take some time out to take care of yourself (and eat lots of chocolate, drink lots of wine and coffee) until you're strong enough to make your next action plan (a la Ally!)


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Awww Tracey, so disappointed for you  - sending you huge   

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Tracey - really sorry it was a BFN this time.  I know you'll feel gutted so, as every one says, just take some time out and then focus on your next plan. 

Sam - forgot to answer your question; kate was not yet on DHEA - that was the next step.  In the lead up to IVF she cut down on drinking (stick to less than 10 units a week) and ate really healthily - lots of blueberries were on the menu!  She is lucky to be a very positive person (although this was obviously a real test) so I think her PMA really helped her. Her personal mantra was "my cup is half full".  I think staying positive is the HARDEST thing for most people so Kate was lucky in that it was easier for her than for most.  The other thing to take away from what happened to Kate is to remember that NO test can predict your egg quality.  Docs tend to assume that lower numbers mean lower quality but that is by no means the case.  The surprise with Kate was that her eggs were all top quality - the higher numbers were also a surprise but this was the main one.  Even her immature eggs fertilised and two went on to produce grade 1 embies which are her frosties.  Also, Ally is right in that a good doc will not be afraid to admit that there is so much unknown in IF that they are surprised all the time.  When Kate went to collect her drugs, the doc told her he was just discharging a couple pregnant with twins who had worse odds than Kate.  He told her to stay positive since there was no reason to think the same couldn't happen to her.  And it did.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Littlejen - thanks for the good talking to you gave me re that tv programme. I really needed it. And its so encouraging to hear about Kate's story.

Sam - hope you are ok honey??

Laura - hope you are not picking up any boxes and that you are taking it easy - what a time to be moving!!! let us know how you are getting on as soon as you can.

Mirand - thanks for adding me to ********. And thanks everyone else who have invited me too - I have alist of names in my inbox of you lot inviting me to join you. I don't know most of your names!! Who's Andrea?? Looking forward to visiting all your pages once I have a bit more time.

Really busy day workwise - need to get on.

love jo xx

PS I dreamt I was pregnant last night - I remeber the excitement of my belly growing big.. weird!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi

I think there is some confusion about who is going to NY.  Jal, unfortunately it isn't me it is ally.

I think someone else said 'Laura have a good time in NY'  I can't imagine her consultant letting her to fly to NY right now  

I am feeling OKish.  I know it really is time to give up now (I said I would after the last cycle) but it is a bit like gambling.  You think I have wasted all that money on the slot machine, maybe if I put another pound back in I will win my money back.
Mum and Dad said (with good intentions) maybe it is just meant to be that we only have one child.  Maybe they are right.  I just don't want Max to be an only child though.
I do need to stop putting my life on hold incase I get pregnant though.
I will go back on the DHEA but with DH's high proportion of abnormal sperm I'm not sure that natural is much of an option.  

Do you think he should get another test?  I will put him back on the vits etc but it takes three months to see a difference.

Life just sucks sometimes doesn't it.


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Oops, sorry Tracey - I actually did know that but obv wrote it down wrong!! And here I was being all proud for doing personals!!! I know what you mean about putting life on hold, perhaps take some time off and then decide.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Tracey - so sorry hon


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Tracey - I know what you mean about thinking about whether to give up or not. Its really tricky isn't it? What i would say is that today is NOT the day to make any decisions about it - the disappointment is far too fresh and you're not likely to be able to look at it objectively. 

When you're ready there maybe other options for you to consider- egg donation (altho I think you said DH didn't want this??) or adoption maybe? Which would mean Max would not be an only child. Or possibly more tx...although you may not be able to face the thought of that now, understandably. I was just thinking about the couple who eventually had a baby from their 9th IVF attempt - after most of us would have given up. But its about how much you're prepared to put life on hold though isn't it? And lets face it, you do have to put it on hold with IVF, however much we try not to...

In terms of having more tests, well that's tricky too. I was considering having my FSH and AMH tested again to see what my chances of conceiving naturally are. However,i decided against it as we've decided no more treatment..if it happens naturally great, but we're getting on with our lives. So i thought the results would either depress me or maybe give me false hope? For me, ignorance is bliss. I know there's lots DP (and me) could do to improve our chances - he could stop drinking and smoking for a start, but we've decided to just chill and try to forget about it all. And have lots of sex.  

So I guess it depends on your personality - can you cope with 'not knowing' about all the facts and just trying, or do you need to do everything you possibly can so that you know in years to come you tried your best?

I'm thinking of you sweetie - we are all here for you. You may have some options, but try not to make any decisions just yet.

    
love,
jo


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Tracey - Jo is right.  Today is not the day to decide anything.  Take care.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a very quickie as on my way out - finally! got my blood test result - last Tuesday HCG was 97, it is supposed to double every 48-72 hours, and on Friday it was measured at 378, so am more than happy with that!  Soooo relieved - couldn't sleep last night for worrying about it! 

Can relax a bit now - booked in to see GP for antenatal book-in tomorrow eve and will discuss early scan then - whether I can have one on NHS or will have to book one privately.

Sorry for no personals - back later! 

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

YAAAAAY STEPH!!!!
xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry Tracey about the BFN, like the others said today probably isn't the day to make any decisions.  Thinking of you  
Steph yay about the great beta results - glad you can relax a bit more now  

hi everyone else,

Take care love Karen xxx.


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi All, I haven't been on for a while but just popping on to check in on all of you!  I will start catching up but wanted to post first.  As for me i'm only two weeks away from the big 12 weeks and I have to say I have felt awful!  Sickness constantly and i've finished off with the worst cold/flu in the world over the last few weeks, but eternally grateful for the position i'm in.  Had my 2nd scan last week and everything looked great so just got to get through the nuchal scan in a next week.  Hope you are all ok and will catch up with personals once i've read them.  x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Afternoon  

Tracey    - very sorry you didnt get the BFP xxxx

Steph - wow that is a high level! thats great news, hope you can chillax a little now and get some zzzz's in

Jal - I had v similar symptoms with the cyclogest on my last cycle, they settled down after a couple of days so hopefully you will feel better soon     for your little embies

Jameson - how is it going? any follicle updates?

I had another scan this morning and after disappointment of fri and only having 2 or 3 follies things look a little better today and i have 3 pretty decent ones - a 20mm and a couple of 18mm and another one which is a little smaller..anyway trigger tonight at 11.30pm and EC scheduled for 12.30 on Wed..    we get 3 or 4 eggs and that 2 fertilise..its really not all that much to ask!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh that's great news Tash honey!  Keep on drinking the liquids and keep that tum warm hon so you've got 4 juicy follies to collect from on Weds!

xxx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi All...

Tracey -      sending you lots of thoughts hun...xx

Girls...well they stimmed me a bit longer over the weekend to see if any of the 11's came up and now have 6 possible follies from 2 - over the moon

Question is I have one a 24 and one at 25 (the largest) - do you think these will be too big by EC Wednesday - doing the trigger tonight at 10pm...sooooo nervous


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Beans - great to see you and so glad things are going well! 

Tash - good news!  Things are looking really good there!  

Steph - great result!  You must be thrilled!

Jameson - that is brilliant news!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracey    so sorry to hear your news xx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

*Beans* - good to hear from you, so happy your scans are going well!!! Sorry you haven't been feeling the best though!!!

*Natasha* - excellent news on your follies, good luck with your trigger tonight!! The side effects have calmed down thanks, so long as I take it 2 hrs before I have to leave the house I seem to be ok for the rest of the day aprt from the bloating!!! So happy as I couldn't have done 2 weeks feeling like that!!

*Steph* - wahey, glad it came out so high, get some sleep!!!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Bit of a "Kate" post here. Scan today went well. Twin number one is 1100g (2.42lbs) and twin number 2 is 1068g (2.35lbs) so they are both a good size (actually on a par with singletons at the same stage).  They are also of similar size which is apparently good.  They are lying in an L-shape.  Number one is horizontally along the top facing Kate's spice.  Number two is vertical, with its head close to number one and is also facing Kate's spine.  

She saw the doctor as well. She is going for a natural birth but is trusting their judgment if they think a C-section is better.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Steph   How you doing matey?? That’s fab news on the HCG front. I am so thrilled for you, you sooooo deserve this xxxx
In answer to your question, they won’t know whether they can excise the adenomyosis until they’re actually in and having a look around. Unfortunately, if its too big, cutting it away and re-secting the uterus will do more harm than good because of the scar tissue. So not feeling too good this week. I am scared that they’re going to say that this is the end of the road to be honest as the way I see it is if I have a growth in my uterus wall that’s getting worse then my little embies surely can’t implant, if they cut it away the scar tissue will prevent implantation, so I am now praying for a minor miracle and that when she has a look on Wednesday, it’s small and treatable Don’t know enough about it all yet.

Beachy   Lets get a date sorted out for our shopping trip. How’s about the 8th of November??

Nix   Thanks for the tip. I will contact futuremummy and try and get some info. How are things with you??

Pin – Hiya hun xxx

Laura – Glad to hear from you matey. Take it easy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nicks – Hello matey. Yeah from what I can gather it’s not as straight forward as endo. Still trying to stay calm and positive, but fearing the worst I have to say 

Tracey   I am so sorry sweetie. 

Ally – Thanks babes xx

Beans   Hope the MS lets up soon chick xx

Natasha – Fingers crossed for a good crop   xx

LJ - Fab news on Kate's scan  

Hello to Sam, Popsi, Nix, Jo Mac, Mirra, Droogie, Angel, and everyone that I may have missed


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

LJ - bless, it's getting close. Has Kate decided not to find out the sexes? We need an updated bump piccie, bet it is alot bigger now!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Happy Monday ladies

Tracey - hugest of hugest hugs to you all    , like the others say, the path ahead will gradually come clear so just give yourself plenty of TLC and treats for now

Steph - good news on the result, hope you're catching up on that sleep  

Jameson - great news on the follies! Good luck for the trigger, hopefully the final needle for you  

Natasha - good follies too, we're all follied out round here at the moment! Good luck for your trigger too  

Beans - hope that ickiness wears off soon, it'll be worth every minute  

Swinny - I hope you get some good news, when are you having the surgery?

Jenny - they sound healthy sizes, my friends daughter was born at 2lb 8 so I can imagine what they must look like really well  

Still waiting to hear if we are on for this month (Dr isn't in until tomorrow to work out if they can squeeze my protocol in) though I think I'm coming round to the idea of next month. 2ww (touch wood, cross fingers we get there) would be over xmas so lots of distrations/spoiling by family, there's just the risk of AF being 2 days late and having to wait til the new year.

Stevie was the bestest. The posh seats were funny though, 1/4 hard core fans dancing/singing, 3/4 posh people sitting down. I danced by ass off though   Worth the money to dance to Superstition alone, I got lost in it with my eyes closed, and when I opened them there was the man himself playing it 10 yards right in front of me. That song makes me smile no matter how I feel, friends put it on at weddings and time how long it takes for me to reach the dance floor   Phoned DH during 'I just called to say I love you' and answered bang on time, I could just hear him laughing. Still buzzing (can you tell with my verbal bleurgh...)      Funk therapy  

Time to go home, see you tomorrow x   

Heather


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Droogie

It's on Wednesday morning. Got to be there for 7.15am, so an early start for us. Absolutely dreading it


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the good wishes.  My trouble is I like to be onto the next thing before I have finished the last.  I have always been the same, thinking ahead 'what would I do if... ' you are all right though I need to take some time.  DH is having a 40th party this weekend so that will be a chance to get drunk and let my hair down.  My Dad just gave me £60 to buy something to wear to cheer myself up - hooray.

Jal, I wish I was going to NY - maybe that is what I need to cheer myself up!  I know what you mean about writing down things for personals and then getting mixed up with who is doing what.

Droogie.  Glad you enjoyed Stevie.  When I went there was some people telling others to sit down.  I don't know if they thought they were at the theatre rather than a concert  

Steph.  Fanstastic news on your levels.  I bet you can't wait for a scan.

Any news on Laura and how the move went.  I hope they managed to move the bed with her still in it  

Littlejen.  Great news on Kate's scan.

Jameson, great news on your follies.  I asked the question about them getting too big and someone said don't worry they can go up to 30.

Swinny.  Hope you get some good news when they have a proper look.

Beans.  I'm so glad all is going well for you - apart from feeling sick.  Some people swear by ginger biscuits.  That is the first thing I would try as I love biscuits!

Natasha.  Great news on your follies.  Good luck for EC.

Jo Mac.  I think you are right ignorance is bliss, in a way if you forget about it thinking it is unlikely to happen you might just get a nice surprise.  You are definately doing the right thing by getting on with your lives.  i have not looked for another job for the last few years because I thought I would bg pg and turned down two trips to Africa for the same reason.

We might think about donor eggs.  The cost and the waiting list are the things that puts me off - you will remember I have this 'thing' about not trying when I am 43 (only 2 months away).

I think I have run out of steam now.

Need to spend the rest of this week thinking of nice things to do for DH for his 40th.  We have a birthday week in our house rather than just a birthDAY.  He got me 40 pressents for my 40th - I can't match that.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quick question - am just having a slight panic about my trigger shot - its choragon and i cant remember from last time if i'm supposed to mix the 2 amps of powder with 1 of the solvent vials or both? has anybody else used choragon and if so remember the mix? think if i'm in doubt i'll just mix the lot?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=161964.0


----------

